# ABTN 3 recruitment



## unxpekted22

Following the succesful completion of the first two, here is the third installment of my series.

In this RP, we will be returning to the Scythes of The Emperor (link) and their unfortunate circumstances. Players will take the role of one of the scarce few marines left in the chapter. 

I have tried, and will continue doing so, staying true to their history for the most part. I have already made a few changes and as mentioned in my last rp the setting is _after_ any and all "official fluff" for them and so I will being doing as I wish with the chapter and characters. Upon you reading the warhammer wiki article, this is where the Scythes have come into my series:

The group of Scythes that are said to have left Miral before the last stand at the Giant's coffin were the last remaining company's worth of marines. They are said to have been going around the Ultima Segmentum finishing off Hive fleet Kraken's splinter fleets and remains as well as gathering up recruits while doing so to rebuild the chapter. In ABTN 1, players had taken up the role of Black Templars who went to a 'tau owned' world to extinguish some odd remnants of Kraken. This remaining group of Scythes eventually showed up, as NPCs, and helped venquish the Tyranid forces while the Templars focused on the ever stubborn Tau. 

The wiki article explains that 300 or so new recruits were gathered during their campaign against Kraken's hive/splinter fleets and had become scouts or battle brothers since the fall of Sotha. I felt it was logical to assume that losses were taken in their constant battling of Kraken splinter fleets. Between those and the losses incurred in ABTN1, I began the start of ABTN2 saying that about 100 marines remained. Several Scythes of the Emperor fell during ABTN2 upon the world of Ferim while combating the anomaly Hive Tyrant and its forces. 

This left them with about half a company's worth of marines, and no more new recruits. Another piece of the puzzle I decided to add was that all of the chapter's librarians have been lost in some way or another. So, the end of ABTN2 left the Scythes being content enough with their revenge against the Tyranids to calm down and focus on rebuilding the chapter. However, with no librarians any recruits that pass physical examination have no way of being mentally examined for taint. The chapter also has no current chaplains, one techmarine (named Laikus), a senior apothecary (Alexander) and only one other young apothecary (a player who rose to the title in ABTN2) named Niko. 

The remaining Scythes of the Emperor are particularly concerned about their new recruits being tested for taint because another of the players began ABTN2 as a loyal, long term veteran marine (Astelan) who ended up becoming a traitor by choice. He was granted some of the gifts of chaos by one of Tzeentch's neverborn demons. Astelan had no intention of becoming loyal to Tzeentch though, instead intent on using the gifts of Chaos to begin his chapter anew. Coincidentally going along with what the wiki article describes, the players were mostly either one of the new recruits (scouts while Sotha was destroyed) or veterans dating back to the Damocles Gulf war. Astelan was one of those who strongly disliked the new generation and longed to see his chapter return to its prior state of glory. He was ultimately killed, through the joint effort of some of the Scythe players and a handful of Mortifactors who originally responded to a call for aid from the Scythes in battling the Tyranids. 

A couple other things of note, I decided to make the current leader of the Scythes named Lord Sotha. It could be the same marine the wiki article describes as leading them now. It matters little. Whatever his name may have been before, I had him decide to change it to honour their homeworld. The Scythes still travel in the battle barge, _The Heart of Sotha_. Also, I have a character named Tobias. He is not meant to be the same mentioned in some of the 'official' fluff.

Now, you should take a look at my final post for ABTN2, which summarizes the end of the RP. 

*Now onto the present*: 

This RP will start early in the year 16.M42, barely more than 20 years since the loss of your homeworld and just over 15 since you left Ferim. The chapter has been busy finding able bodied recruits. You and your brothers have seen no action outside of normal battle practice and the occassional firefight with indiginous populations to prove you are in fact gods amongst men and worthy of letting potential recruits volunteer to leave with you.

Niko, being in charge of physical examinations, has allowed 32 boys to pass on to the next stages. However, the next stage requires mental examination and time is of the essence. For even in a year's time some of these boys may no longer be fit to begin implantation processes. Lord Sotha has come to distrust psyker's since Astelan's becoming one and betraying the chapter. Besides, even if they found a Librarian from another chapter who would help, the risk of him seeing into the Scythes' minds and finding out about Astelan's heresy is far too great. 

Lord Sotha has instead come up with another plan, seeking the aid of the Black Templars still crusading near Tau space and Ultramar that the Scythes of the Emperor have fought with twice now. They have no psykers among their ranks for their own distrust and hatred of them. Their renowned chaplains will be able to examine the new recruits for taint instead. He plans to return to Ferim to meet them, believing it to be a familiar location in the area, discreet from other Astartes chapters as well as certain Scythes' wishes to check up on the planet. When they arrive, Ferim will quickly prove to not be the secure and familiar world they had hoped for in the slightest. 

Before they return though, a unanimous decision has been made to make a heart aching detour back to their dead homeworld in order to retrieve one of their long lost brother veterans, who has been travelling outside the galaxy with an established rogue trader since before the Fall of Sotha. Not knowing if the marine is even still alive or intends on returning when was scheduled, the Scythes with so few numbers left decide to take the time to find out.

*YOU*:

You will be stepping into a suit of power armor belonging to one of the scarce few Scythes of the Emperor Space Marines, placing yourself inside his battle helm and taking on all of the glory and hardships that come with it. His personality, opinions, decisons and all the rest will be yours to make, and shape, along the way. You are about to step onto the battlefields of a war that your dying chapter cannot afford to wage, with no clear or single enemy, all while desperately trying to keep a devastating secret hidden, praying to the God-Emperor that the Black Templars by your side don't shove their swords through you at any moment. You might watch your leaders, brothers, and possibly even yourself crumble in mind and body. One thing is for certain, the choices you make and words you speak will have consequences, for better or worse.

Template: I am looking for maybe 7-8 characters. I know of three people (there may be a 4th but havn't spoken to them) who are returning players, assuming they still intend to do so. Post order does not matter to me. I will choose the ones I feel the best about.

*Name:*

*Age*: 36-375 years old please. 

*Appearance*: Don't have to include the fact that they are really muscular and such, aside from being a space marine what do they look like? Also, some detail about the power armor you wear, but no errant armor, sorry. Customizing the armor with markings, scripture, or anything to have it better suit your personality is fine and encouraged as long as it is kept logical. I will say if I wont allow something.

*Weaponry*: Going along with the current fluff, you will each be armed in a manner that attempts to make each individual marine as efficient and versatile as possible. The chapter cannot afford for each remaining marine to have the normal, codex astrates roles. You will all be carrying the following blessed weapons: A bolter, a bolt pistol, a chainsword, a combat blade. No grenades. There will be times in the rp when other weapons may be involved. Your bolter rounds are standard issue unless I state otherwise.

*Personality*: pretty self explanatory

*Background*: a bit of their role during the fall of Sotha and how they managed to stay alive fighting Kraken's splinter fleets for several years or any significant events that happened to them during. Any real history after that would be in the confines of my last two installments of this series. 

(The main reason I ask for the personality and background sections is to help me determine which players I want to take, so quality over quantity please. This can be long if you want, the more developed your character the better, but dont just write a ton of stuff just to write a ton of stuff... We are here to make a full fledged story in the action thread, not in recruitment)

Keep in mind the chapter has few left, so It would make sense for your charcaters to be very familair with each other. However, I understand that you have yet to interact with them yet, except for returing characters of course, so if you can come up with a reason why your marine isnt too familair with the others I am okay with that. Perhaps the loss of the homeworld put your character into a very aloof state for example, losing their whole squad or pretty much their whole company even. Or perhaps they have been so fiercely focused on battle practice and training in order to better seek revenge for what has happened that they haven't made much time in getting to know new marines on a very close level. One thing is a definite must though whether you add it to your character sheet or not, all of you will have heard of one another and have fought with one another before. So if nothing else, the other players' names are well known to you.


*Rules/miscellaneous information*:


Please respect my role as GM. If not its no biggie, as the section's moderator and I have much respect for one another.

I take my RP threads pretty seriously. I put in a lot of effort trying to make them good in hopes of getting similar effort back. If you are unwilling to read others' posts or type more than a couple of sentences, this may not be your kind of rpthread.

for post length I am setting no minimum or maximum. Rather, I will tell you if things are too long or too short. Here is a good general rule of thumb though. A one to three paragrpah post I would normally consider short, assuming each paragraph is 4-5 sentences. Too long is harder to define, as sometimes a lot needs to be said or thought or done so I will just let you know if I see someone who I feel is putting too much into single posts. If you come back to it in a day or two and cant even get yourself to look at it its so big, then its probably too long.

Time for posting: I am more concerned with getting quality posts than I am getting them quickly but keep these things in mind: its no fun when one post comes in per week or longer. No one will remember whats going on or be able to get involved enough to care anymore. 'I would post, but I havnt thought about that charcater in over a month...." Also, the longer the rp takes, the more likely certain players will have things come up in their lives that make them too busy. Sometimes if the players have created very good characters the loss of one can be irrepairable. There is no way for me to know if you have the ability to post in a timely manner. Upon posting a charcater sheet, this is something you have to decide and that I have to trust.

Please tell me, if possible, if you know you are going to be absent for a long period of time or intend to drop from the rp.

You can post multiple times per update, but it tends to only be necessary when interacting with other players or NPCs.

Guess I have to say it, no god modding.

I run my rp based on text alone, no numbers, no dice. My intent is to have interesting charcaters in an interetsing environmet with interesting goals. A story written by multiple people narrated by myself, essentially. 

If you all have questions or concerns for each other or myself, use the PM (private message) feature or post in the recruitment thread.

Try to pay attention to detail, and try to add it yourself.

A note on humor: I dont like goofy, slapstick humor to show up. The mentality of certain Ork players comes to mind. I will not say that marines cannot have a sense of humor, I dont believe that at all. But, part of role playing a character is trying to feel out what that charcater would really be acting like in their situation/enviroment. I would imagine most humor in 40k settings would be dark, ironic, satirical, sarcastic, violent, poking fun/picking on eachother. Stuff like that. 

I want to mention that maybe about half way through this rp, I plan to take it away from a straight line, constant hour by hour day to day type of timeline or flow that most rpthreads tend to follow. Instead the timeline will start becoming a series of scenes. By the time this happens, characters should be established well enough where things will remain interesting, perhaps even more so with the ability to randomly seperate and combine certain players and NPCs into different scenarios with eachother. I also feel that this will be the best way to really capture the feeling of being involved in a full out war and drawn out conflict.

Lastly, there will be times full of action, and there will be times full of next to nothing but standing around talking, or even just thinking. An action scene, a conversation, or a moment to ponder should all be seen as equal in potential for getting in good posts and creating development for your character.


Once character sheets are in players can use this thread for whatever, but until then please no clutter.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I would like to return if I can whether I have to create a new character or not.


----------



## unxpekted22

You are welcome to add a charcater sheet using kain again or create someone new. Up to you!


----------



## Lord Ramo

How badly damaged was Kain in the fight against the hive tyrant thought? Must be quite robotic nowadays


----------



## Deus Mortis

Name: Solaki Korallo (Realised in ABTN2 he didn't have a surname)

Age: 104

Appearance: His dreadnought shell is a conglomeration of several salvaged dreadnoughts that were present at the Battle for Sotha. However, over the course of the past years, Laikus has made a few sanctioned adjustments to the armour. The left plate beside his 'face-plate' reads the same as the prayer scroll Solaki wrote before the battle for Ferim. 

However, since Solaki represents all the chapter hopes for, Laikus (at Sotha's instructions) has strived to make him integrate as much into the chapter as possible. Across the upper 5th of the 'face-plate' of his chassis has dark red tribal swirls, patterns descended from Sotha's heritage. These mark his blood-feud with the tyranids, and will continue to grow with every battle against the xenos. His 'shoulders' are trimmed with a thin layer of yellow, and his left 'shoulder' bears the golden crossed scythes of his chapter. Because there aren't separate companies within the Scythes any more, his right 'shoulder' doesn't bear a company marking, but simply the Imperial Aquilla. His lower half is the least adorned part of him, having not died with any real honours to his name, but if anything the blankness of the rest of his armour testifies to his willingness to serve his chapter with all of himself and earn honours to fill those spaces.

Weaponry: Dreadnought close combat weapon, under-slung storm bolter, twin-linked lascannon

Personality: Solaki is known for his fierce loyalty to his Chapter, The Emperor and his brothers. Like all Astartes, he has a great hatred for xenos and heretics, but after the events of Ferim and Sotha, he has a particular prejudice towards the Tyranids. He constantly blames himself for the mistakes he made, believing himself to have betrayed himself and his chapter whenever he fails. For Solaki, battle is not a thrill or a joy, it is his punishment and his way to redeem himself. He is easily aggravated when squad mates appear to care more about themselves than their brothers, seeing them as selfish individuals and becomes very untrusting of them, knowing that in a life or death scenario, they would chose themselves over him.

Background: As a scout he carried the squad's heavy bolter, and did quite well. When he passed from scout to marine, his lost his heavy bolter, and was given a normal bolter. Frustrated at this, Solaki strived to prove himself as Devastator material. At one point during the first stages of the the Damocles, Solaki's post was being over-run by kroot, so he grabbed a fallen brothers bolter, and fired both his and his dead brother's at full auto into the oncoming hoard. This resulted in shattering his wrists, but is did stop the kroot from over-running the post, either to avoid more casualties, or that Solaki's bravery had shocked them into a retreat. When the Apothecaries looked at his injuries, they found that his bones had strength beyond what a normal space marine has, and thus stopped his arms being torn apart by his act of heroism. This was the main reason for him being inducted into the devastator sect. Since then, Solaki faithfully wielded his Las-cannon as part of a Devastator squad, or an add-on to a tactical marine squad. During the Damocles crusade, Solaki was responsible for the destruction of 2 Hammerheads, 4 Piranhas, a Skyray Missile Defence Gunship and 4 Devilfish APC's, who's passengers were quickly gunned down by his squad mates. At one point, Solaki and 9 other devastators all armed with heavy weapons were commissioned to be an anti-Manta assassin squad. During the 3 years, Solaki and his other squad mates took down no fewer than 3 manta's and the damaging of dozen others, allowing the passengers hoping to be transported to safety or to better firing positions to be quickly thrown out and disbanded, ready to be killed by his brothers. On one occasion, it was reported that the passengers of the Manta were incinerated by the apocalyptic explosion that ensued. This earned Solaki and his squad purity seals on their heavy weapons, which all of them maintained with pride. Each member from the Manta hunting team bore a tattoo of two scythes crossing over a Tau ethereal's head, on their left shoulder, which marked them as brothers in blood.

On Sotha, everything changed. Solaki was used to having a long drawn out fire-fights with enemy armour, whereas now there was none of that. Solaki was drafted into a tactical squad and made to be the "assassin" of synapse creatures. Once again, Solaki proved himself a valuable asset, and was recorded to have halted an enemy assault on the armoury by blasting a hole through the assaults leader, a hive tyrant. The sergeant, and 2 others of his squad reported that, in an effort to halt the assault, Solaki and his squad attacked the hive tyrant. In response to this, the hive tyrant butchered 5 members of the squad, and left one immobile, fit only to be incased in the sarcophagus of a Dreadnought. Enraged by this defiance of the The Emperor's justice, Solaki attached his combat blade to the end of his Las-cannon and ran into the hive tyrant. Wedging the combat blade into the hive tyrant's chest, Solaki pressed the trigger and blew a hole in it's chest. In the beast's death spasms, it threw Solaki against the wall of the armoury, knocking him out cold. When he woke, the Tyranid's were gone and his surviving squad members and a dozen other survivors were left. He was told he turned the tide of the battle by his bravery. He replied "We do the Emperor's will, he saved you not me."

Once again, Solaki's squad changed and he fought on Ferim. His squad mates consisted of Tobias, Niko, Ares, Astelan and Belial. Almost immediately, Astetan despised Solaki and Belial, and they bickered like children. For the first strike, Astelan and the rest of the squad were separated and Kain took Astelan's place. They fought against the tyranids, and Solaki nearly died, first when Belial tended to his own wounds instead of fighting with Solaki and second when Solaki held of a wave of gaunts to let the others fall back. That would have been the end of Solaki, but the blast from his own grenades threw him clear of the gaunts. Over the next few days, Solaki defended Ferim valiantly and fought with everything he had. This culminated with Solaki killing a Carnifex and fighting the Hive Tyrant, which took both his legs and temporarily paralysed Kain. The trauma almost killed Solaki, and the Tyrant taunted his inability to save his brothers by spitting volatile acid onto Kain's head which would eat through his entire skull very quickly. Refusing to let any more brothers die, he then crawled to try and save the life of Kain by trading helmets before Niko could arrive to properly attend to both of their wound properly.

After suffering multiple wounds and struggling to remain conscious, he was held in stasis and transferred to _The Heart of Sotha_. Here Laikus petitioned for Solaki to be interred into the Dreadnought chassis he had been repairing, being the only viable candidate the Scythes had. And so, it was need for a mighty weapon such as a dreadnought and not Solaki's renown or prowess which led to his interment. Laikus then worked to bring Solaki back to consciousness for many weeks, until he finally returned to the chapter remade. Since then, Solaki has spent an unusual amount of time out of hibernation acclimatizing to his new body and his new role within the chapter. Whilst he is keenly aware that he is in his position not because he is a great hero but because he was just the right person at the right time, Solaki still believes something more, a higher standard, will be expected of him as the chapter's one and only Dreadnought. However, for all this and despite the fact that he can no longer feel the recoil of his lascannon or the bones of his enemies being crushed beneath his fist, Solaki still longs to bring the Emperor's wrath to his foes once again.

Just so everyone is aware, unxpekted said it was ok for Solaki to return in this form (i.e. as a Dreadnought). But, as always, I leave this in his capable hands to say if it ok or not. Anyways, hope you like him :grin:


----------



## unxpekted22

Welcome back Deus. I feel I should back up the fact that I allowed you to bring back Solaki myself as well:

Solaki was turnd into a dread at the end of the last RP and I have already worked that idea into this one, so it was not an off the bat decision and I am not ignoring my charcater sheet rules. Returning characters to any sequal will almost always have some differences.

As Lord ramo has mentioned, His charcater Kain became a sergeant, so if he uses him again, he would be a sergeant, and Niko would be an apothecary. They all started completely equal in the beginning of the last RP, and any newly created characters will adhere to the same idea and follow the current character sheet accordingly. So, regular tactical marine with the listed modified weaponry.


----------



## William Siegfried

Hmm... I'm interested in joining, or wouldn't mind joining lol. Just want to be an Assault Marine XD. I love having Characters that have Close quarter combat Wargear as their main focus and have a higher set of skills in that field XD.


----------



## unxpekted22

You can make a character who prefers and excels in close combat, if you want, but no assault marine specifically and no variation in weapons.


----------



## Lord Ramo

*Name:* Sergeant Kain Scrious

*Age:* 107 (cant find my original character sheet on him and as such I am estimating his age)

*Appearance:* Kain is a shell of what he used to be. His once angular face has been reduced to metal plating and wires covering oneside of his face, the end result of the fight with a hive tyrant. Now he sees out of one eye in a shade of sickly red, the biotic eye replacing his due to the acid that almost claimed his life. The iris of his other eye is brown, though he loathes how he looks upon the world now. Kain's body is covered in scars, a lifetime of warfare being placed upon him and his brothers, as well as fresh ones from Ferim. 

His armour scrapped together from the dead, his suit being badly damaged on Ferim. He now has a blend of mark 6 and Mark 7 armour, the chest piece, backpack, helm and greaves of mark 7, whilst the rest is mark 6. Kain has an oath affixed to his right shoulder, as well as a purity seal attached to his left knee. 

*Weaponry:* Bolter "Sotha's Fury", bolt pistol, a chainsword "Reaper" and a combat blade "Alexis" are his weapons. The last one is named after a blood brother that he lost on Sotha.

Personality: Since the events on Ferim Kain has become far more recluse than he once was, almost bitter. He remains fiercely loyal to his chapter and his squadmates, though now he doesn’t trust as easily as he did before. Due to his elevation to sergeant he now looks at the big picture more, and how he can best serve the chapter in the long run rather than just get revenge on the hated foe. He has made mistakes, most especially on Ferim, and they have all come back to haunt him, the brothers that he could not save.

Background: Kain served the chapter briefly before the events on Sotha being part of the noble third company. He served most notably against the orks and chaos filth before being recalled along with the rest of his company to Sotha to defend it against the menace of the tyranids. When the tyranids struck Kain and his squad were protecting the landing pads, allowing the escape route of the chapter to remain open so that they could withdraw and live to fight another day if the enemy began to overwhelm them. Whilst all the space marines took their bloody toll on the horde it wasn’t enough, and the tyranids took the world from them, Kain and his squad being one of the last to board the thunderhawks and escape from the doomed fortress monestary.

Kain was forced to watch as his home burned and swore to take his revenge on the tyranids in blood, until his dieing breath. He was give a chance to hurt them even more when the remaining Scythes held the coffin, and Kain took more lives of the tyranids. Though members of his squad died during these battles, Kain survived. Finally his squad all fell on Ferim, all but him. In a tyranid ambush their rhino was separated from the others and his brothers fell one by one to the Tyranid horde. Kain was lucky to escape with his life, though he felt a hole torn through him at the loss of his squad.

He was placed in a new squad with Solaki and Belial, two battle brothers that had survived Sotha, as well as a few others including a young apothecary named Niko. He preformed well with this new squad lead by Veteran Sergeant Tobias.

Kain made a mistake as he defended his brother Astelan against the Mortifactors who had come to judge him and his newly discovered psychic power, a thing that Kain regrets to this day. He now crys the word of the Emperor and his praise in battle, wishing that the Scythes would one day gain a chaplain so he could gain absolution.

In the final defence of Ferim Kain was almost lain low by the Hive tyrant, leaving Niko, Belial and the Mortifactors to deal with his traitorous brothers whilst he desperately tried to help Solaki and other scythes bring down the hive tyrant. He risked his life to save his brothers, though some died in the process. Kain was wounded by the tyrant who then almost killed him with acidic bile, spat onto his helmet as revenge for the death of a carnifex that Solaki had killed.

It was only thanks to his brother that he survived, that and the skill of Niko who arrived quickly with news of the tyrants death as well as the traitor. Kain now tries to atone for his mistakes, and believes it is his fault so many of his battle brothers have died. He will fight for absolution and for revenge until he stands by the Emperor’s side. He was promoted to sergeant after Ferim, though he is unsure on his new position. One thing he is aware, and afraid of is that he will lead his brothers to certain doom.

As said I can't find my original character sheet on him, any issues and I will change them.


----------



## Deus Mortis

The old gang's getting back together again :cray:


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Are you willing to put up with a noob in your group? I'd like to have a crack at this stuff but I've not really any idea how it works.


----------



## unxpekted22

I won't turn someone away just becuase they are new. However, I will repeat myself in saying that any character sheet that goes up is not a guarantee into the action thread. If you dont feel comfortable putting up a character here first, PM it to me and I will see what we are working with.


----------



## William Siegfried

Sorry its so short man...

Name: Spurius Annius Varus

Age: 57 years old 

Appearance: His face looks like that of a good looking man in his early to mid 20's with dirty blonde hair, and brown facial hair often shaved. His eyes are a gentle green color that show his experience. His lips are a shade of red and often dry. He has a rather clean face with only one scar going down along his cheek from the cheek bone to his upper lip, left side. He has fair white skin. Across his body he has a number of scars each with their own story to how he got them; to him they are like his battle honors.

Spurius wears the standard issue Mark VII Power Armour and a Mark VI Helmet with the name of his beloved homeworld carved into the helm as a way to remember the painful feeling of losing everything he loved and cared for. He has only one oath paper on the back of his left shoulder plate that has a small promise to bring back the Chapters veteran.

Weaponry: A bolter, a bolt pistol, a chainsword with an oath to the Emperor carved into the blade in hopes the Emperor will watch over him, and a combat blade with the name of his fallen battle brother and childhood friend carved into the hilt to honour his friend and brother.

Personality: Spurius is a rather kind, and somewhat interesting man who values honour and brotherhood like any other Space Marine. Like many within the chapter he has a strong and powerful hate for the Tyranids for destroying both his Chapters home world and for taking the lives of almost the whole Chapter's Space Marine forces. Due to this strong hate he pushed himself and his mind to master all close combat weapons. Due to his level he often prides himself on taking point ahead of the main squad with chainsword and bolt pistol drawn. He also has a strong connection and brother-hood to the Black Templars due to their actions in supporting his chapter during their time of need.

Background: Spurius was born on the homeworld of the chapter Sotha to two God Emperor fearing Imperial Citizens who like many others on the planet wanted their son to hopefully one day join the ranks of their planetary rulers. He of course didn't think of this nor did he really care to seeing how he was just a young boy, so most of the time he would spend his time playing with the other kids. When he turned 9 his parents forced him to undergo the trails in hopes their son would be chosen. At the time Spurius was in denial and didn't want to leave his home and friends, that was until he saw his best friend also head down to the Fortress-Monastery. The only thought in his mind at the time was that of excitement and joy at the thought of getting to undergo a cool stage of his life with his best friend. Of course being as young as he was he was unaware of how dangerous the trials were going to be for himself, and for his friend. It wasn't until he truly started his trials and Gene-Seed Operations that he saw the dangers involved with the trials. So like many of the other hopefuls he pushed himself to his limits, and past. His body cried out in great pain after every test but his mind and will remained strong, and he kept to his faith in the Emperor to get himself through the hellish trials, and training. 

At the age of 17 he had passed his final test and was set to undergo his final trial. Later he had passed, and was placed into the Scout Company just like his childhood friend who had also managed to survive the hellish training. So for the first years as Space Marine hopefuls they continued their training to become a Space Marine, and while most focused on ranged or maintained skills with both range and close combat Spurius focused a good bit of his time on close combat in hopes of becoming an Assault Marine. He thought the idea of jumping into combat was the best way for him to earn more glory and honour within the Chapter than being that of a normal Tactical Marine. Of course he also focused on range weapons like any other hopeful. Then after serving in two operations against the hordes of tyranids he was made a full Battle Brother at the age of 24, and was placed within one of the Assault squads. It was considered the greatest day of his life in becoming an assault Marine, but soon the Chapter homeworld came under siege by the Kraken Splinter fleets. He like many of his other brothers where quickly thrown into combat. During which he had made a number of close friends and comrades of the Black Templars that had fought along side him and his chapter. He showed his skills in the war and had managed to pull through the worst of it.

The long years of warfare had seen to the deaths of a good number of his brothers, even his childhood friend. He felt as though he had failed both his brothers, and his chapter by allowing his homeworld to be destoryed. He had only gotten off the planet by seer luck, along with four other battle brothers each from different squads that were destroyed. After returning to the fleet where he quickly did his best to help train and find new recruits for his chapter . He also furthered his training and master of the blade, hoping next time he'd have the skills needed to save his battle brothers, and to help train further generations of young hopeful Space Marines. Then one day he was called to serve once more this time to find a Veteran of the Chapter. He understood the reasoning for wanting to bring back this great warrior and was quick to agree to join his fellow battle brothers when called fourth to undergo one more trial.


----------



## unxpekted22

Sent you some notes on Spurius in a PM Siegfried.

Kain is looking better than ever Ramo, glad to have him back.


----------



## Serpion5

If I may... 

*Name:* Zeiran Kelhellas

Age: 47, Zeiran is relatively new to the Scythes Initiates and has yet to see fighting on the same scale as many of the others.

*Appearance:* Youthful and of an energetic composure, Zeiran has pale skin contrasted by dark brown hair and eyes. His form is lean for an astartes and this seems to have given him a wiry maneuverability in combat. His hair is cut short and his eyes seem to see through those of a weaker will than his own. 

He wears Aquila pattern armour thus far unchecked by personal modification. Having yet to truly win any honours on a battlefield beyond survival, he feels that to customize his armour for aesthetic's sake would be pointless and distracting as well as a violation of proper conduct. 

*Weaponry:* Boltgun, Boltpistol, Chainsword, Combat Knife. Much like his armour, Zeiran is not given to bestowing names or titles to these weapons before they truly earn more than common enemy kills. 

*Personality:* As with any astartes, a sense of pride and honour underlines Zeiran's outlook with the traits he still hods from his time as a young boy. To prove worthy of the Emperor's finest had been his upbringing and this eagerness to bring about his own rise to glory still sits plain in his mind. 

He will not let this personal ambition jeopardize the safety of his brothers or to compromise the security of his mission however. His is a mindset of duty first and Honour second. 

Zeiran is not without a sense of humour and finds that familiarity during peace is an excellent means to breed trust on the Battlefield. His humour is mostly dry and observational, though the occasional morbid joke is not unknown to escape his lips. 

*History:* Zeiran's unremarkable childhood is one of a typical young boy destined for the life of a scribe or a PDF soldier. Or at least it would have been were it not for the intervention of the Emperor's Adeptus Astartes. It was through audacity and the intervention of the Angels of Death that Zeiran was able to survive. But more than this, to become one of the Emperor's finest.

Zeiran was among the fortunate few to be inducted into the ranks of the Scythes of the Emperor at the age of sixteen years. His early time as an astartes of the Scythes was one of above average achievement in marksmanship as well as able completion of his close quarter training. He graduated reasonably early into a Devastator Squad in one of the Chapter's reserve Companies, but fate was fickle and this posting was not to last. During the Invasion of Hive Fleet Kraken, the entire chapter was pressed into service, seeing victory but only at terrible cost. One of the scant few fortunate enough to survive the war, Zeiran was hastened to one of the primary tactical Squads of the few that had survived the massacre. 

Since then, he has striven to earn the mantle placed in him by trust, to prove a worthy addition to the Emperor's Scythes in their direst hour of need. 





EDIT: I know it's a bit bare, but I am hoping to add as we go. Flashbacks and stories and the like.


----------



## Scythes

I'd like to give this a try, partly because I enjoy forum games, partly becuase I play Scythes of the Emperor and this really sparked my interest, even my own fluff is a lot different from anyone elses. 

One question, do we have to be fully battle brothers or can we be scouts instead and how would this affect out equipment issue?


----------



## Euphrati

I'll be getting Niko's sheet up soon, and Niko's backstory includes the fact he was one of the last of the chapter's scouts from their homeworld of Sotha, but I wanted to point out that none of the new recruits he has taken as viable have been implanted with anything as they haven't been screened for mental corruption yet.

This would mean no 'new' battle brothers or scouts.


----------



## unxpekted22

Scythes said:


> I'd like to give this a try, partly because I enjoy forum games, partly becuase I play Scythes of the Emperor and this really sparked my interest, even my own fluff is a lot different from anyone elses.
> 
> One question, do we have to be fully battle brothers or can we be scouts instead and how would this affect out equipment issue?


As long as we are the same page in terms of the fluff I am creating for them here being entirely my own and though I recognize it as such, it has to be followed by my players within the confines of this RP. Did you mean to say, eventhough* my own fluff...?

And yes, you have to be full battle brothers, at least 36 years of age. According to this rp and its prequel, the Scythes of the Emperor haven't had any scouts for like 17-18 years now




Euphrati said:


> but I wanted to point out that none of the new recruits he has taken as viable have been implanted with anything as they haven't been screened for mental corruption yet.
> 
> This would mean no 'new' battle brothers or scouts.


Yep, this is correct.


----------



## Scythes

Yes, I meant even though, I have a bad habit of thinking what I want type and missing a word or two here and there. No worry about mixing up my fluff with yours, all my Scythes are undead raised by their Chief Librarian, kind of like loyalist 1k sons. I'll work on it for posting, gonna work on a character now though, see what I can come up with.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Its good to see one of your rps back in the forums unxpekted22. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Scythes

Name: Battle Brother Hexor

Age: 53 Years old 

Appearance: Hexor is a beast of a Marine, easily a head taller than most of his battle brothers with long shock white hair, pale skin, and nearly clear grey eyes. He wears an old, but well maintained set of MkIII Iron Armour that was passed on to him after the tactical retreat before their brothers last-stand at the Giants Coffin. His prowess with chainsword and combat knife, and his habit of charging into the fray almost head first, made it nearly a requirement for him to find some armour with extra protection for those close combat situations Hexor always seems to find him self in. Hexor does not decorate his armour much as he’s been the main target of a flamer or acidic attack more than once that burned off everything he had, including a lot of the paint.HE has learned how repaint his armour on his own though to give his Techmarine a little bit of a break.

Weaponry: Hexor does not have any special names for his weapons, in fact he rarely finds himself using his blessed bolter as he much prefers the roaring of his chainsword and the closeness to his enemies and their deaths it brings him. But he is a faithful Battle Brother and never goes to battle without all available weaponry to include a bolter, bolt pistol, chainsword, and combat knife. After all, there are those times when softening up a target with explosive shells is preferred by his commanders than trying to hack things to pieces.

Personality: Battle Brother Hexor is a lively soul with a good sense of humor. While he is known to crack jokes at somewhat inappropriate times he gets the job done well. Unlike many Space Marines he tries to see the brighter side of life, but not to the point that there is a veil over his eyes obscuring evil. Having been on Sotha just before it fell he was angry for a long time, taking his aggressions out on battle practice servitors, walls, most anything he could find. But he found the attitude was tearing him up inside and it almost cost him his life in a particularly fierce battle against the Tyranid hordes. Since then he’s changed his outlook on life and tries to be that silver lining in the dark cloud that often times is the rest of his squad mates.

Background: Hexor was assigned to 8th company as an Assault Specialist during the defense of Sotha. During those dark days he could be seen constantly swinging his gore-soaked chainsword and bloody combat knife, wading through broods of the smaller Tyranids like Termagants and Hormagaunts like an armoured god of war. Once, when faced with rampaging Carnifex that was tearing through defenses and his battle-brothers alike, he launched himself into the air and landed heavily on the massive beasts back. Bringing his chainsword down in a great arc he stabbed it through the heavy chitinous armour and down into it’s gooey innards. This success allowed his battle brothers manning the smashed defenses time for a tactical retreat to a secondary position where they were able to hold out a little longer. In the end many of his and his squad’s efforts seemed futile, for every xenos they killed, five more would take their place. It was finally decided to abandon the complex they were defending, but before leaving explosives were planted all around the foundations that ended up killing scores of the vile creatures. 

Upon their departure from Sotha resources for the chapter were running low and Brother Hexor was transferred to a tactical squad in the remaining battle company, his jump pack placed in storage for later use. During the battle for Miral he felt his abilities were not being used to their fullest but would not break the firing lines. While he might be better with in the thick of combat, his enemies at arms length, he knew that to do so would either end in death or reprimand, neither or which he would accept for himself. 

On Ferim, again fighting the vile xenos, he was placed into a different tactical squad and given the opportunity once again to fight the great devourer up close. While not present at the battle against the Hive Tyrant, Hexor did take a terrible toll, along with his squad killing any and all Tyranids that tried to push through their defense lines. They held their lines for what seemed like endless hours, piling up the corpses of the xenos so tall they began to use them as cover to fire from. His mood having changed for the better once again given the chance to kill his enemies up close, he began to recite the prayers and litanies he knew from decades of training, all of which helped to keep the morale of all those around him high. His squad never faltered, partly due to their faith in the Holy Emperor, partly due to Hexor's uplifting battle chants.

During transit from system to system, or just during downtime, Hexor can be found most times in the training areas of the ship pushing himself harder and harder and doing his best to make his squad mates laugh even through all the darkness of the current times.

Edited some as per the PM and some more thoughts, nothing serious but it is a bit more believable now.


----------



## Serpion5

Unx, I made a few changes in regard to my character's later history.


----------



## Midge913

I have been given a very reliable reference that indicated that your RPs are not ones to be missed mate. I haven't had the pleasure, but I am hoping to remedy that this time around. I will definitely read through the background material on the Scythes and get a character sheet for your perusal up in a day or so.


----------



## Jackinator

Name: Raziel Varn

Age: 307

Appearance: Raziel wears his hair cropped short, but the dark hair is near burned off on the left side, a mark left from a century of service in the Deathwatch. The burn traces down from behind his hairline, burning through his face, around his left eye and ending just below his mouth, pulling his otherwise friendly smile into a sarcastic sneer. His eyes are a deep green, warm and friendly and his face is... homely, you could describeit as.

The majority of Raziel's armour is composed of Mark VI Corvus with the exception of the left lower leg, which possessess the guard and molecular bonding studs of Mark V Heresy armour, the result of hasty repair work after his Deathwatch assignment. His left shoulder maintains the Inquisitorial I typical to members and ex-members of the Deathwatch. Despite it's somewhat mix and match nature the armour is lovingly maintained, to a degree even a techmarine would be proud of.

Weaponry: Bolter, Chainsword, Bolt Pistol, Combat Knife

Personality: From the start Raziel was strongly independant and fiercely proud, better suited to the role of a scout than among the primary forces as a Tactical Marine. This carries over into his method of war, careful, considered and cautious, and in his service to the Deathwatch he picked up one of the least favoured traits of the Inquisition. 'The Greater Good', his face is somewhat deceptive, Raziel will sacrifice anything and everything for the betterment of humanity and the Imperium. The only question is just how far will he go?

Background: Raziel does not care to remember his human days, lost so far back in his memory they are but whisps of remembrance now. But he remembers that he grew up on Sotha, and views it's death as a great loss to the Imperium, along with the fall of his Chapter. Nonetheless, the last stand at the Giant's Coffin crippled Kraken and he deems it a worthy sacrifice for his Brothers to have given their lives for the Imperium. Though he regrets not being present he knows there is nothing he could do to change it, his survival was ordained for a reason and he intends to make sure he is worth it.

Raziel was not present at the Fall of Sotha, he was nowhere near the system, stationed on the far side of the Galaxy with a Deathwatch team. He had been selected to represent his Chapter after distinguished service against the Tyranid threat. It was not until the end of his mission, a long-term infiltration mission into an Ork Empire, with little to no connection to the outer Galaxy, that he discovered his Chapter's fate. It was three years after the last stand at the Giant's Coffin. With his Chapter's strength being what it was, he was released from the Inquisition's service and began the long journey to return.

Since returning he has struggled to mesh with his Brothers, they have spent much of the time since Kraken attempting to rebuild the chapter, and his attitude has not placed him in the best stead amongst his fellows, not that he has made any particular efforts to fit in either. Though he was not present at the battle against the anomaly Hive Tyrant, he is even more dismissive of his remaining brothers after the truth was revealed about Astelan, how could his Chapter have become so weak that they would allow one of their own to fall so?


----------



## BlackGuard

*Name: *Vermaas

*Age*: 255

*Appearance*: His power armor is a mish-mash of various marks that he has cobbled together over the years either due to dire need or simple luck. His helm is of the Mk. III 'Iron Armor' series, while the rest of the armor seems to be a cross between the Mk. V and Mk. VII types. Most of all his power armor contains scripes of both the Codex Astartes and the Imperial Cult. Across his left pauldron is a number of Codex Astartes passages that he felt were crucial to his manner of combat style. On the right paulderon is the tale of the Emperor's divinity, along with several virtues that the Imperium's holds dearly. Vermaas' power pact is scribed in the beginnings of the Cult Mechanicus' various prayers to anointment and praise to the Machine-God, these are limited as he is not a Tech-Marine. His helmet is covered with the names of a number of Imperial Saints that Vermaas has found interest in or whom he eels their message held particular import to his shakey mindset. Beneath his left eye the words "Tolerance is force the Weak" is carved, while under his right eye the words "Compromise is for the Cowardly" is carved.

*Weaponry*: Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Combat Knife

*Personality*: The trying times of the Scythes placed within Vermaas and unquenchable desire for purity and a sense of purpose. The countless engagements with the Tyranids, and the Astelan heresy have left him scarred both physically and mentally. For many months his mind was swirling with both doubt and self-loathing for the impurity of his actions and the impurity of his thoughts. In recent months he has come out of this self-destructive attitude with a sense of purpose. He is a fervent believer in the divinity of the God-Emperor and the presnce of the Machine-God, as he revers the Codex Astartes has a holy scripture, that the Scythes should eventually work towards following. His personality is rather open and friendly, yet scornful of those who stray from the path, and absolutely abhorrent of those who suggest heresy or treason. With his fellow Astartes he does not hide his zeal nor show any shame for it -- everyone should feel like him. Arrogance and a holier-than-thou attitude have slipped from his tongue more than once. Yet upon the battlefield no one can deny his faith in the Emperor and the Imperium and his unwavering morale in the face of grim odds.

*Background*: Vermaas has fought with the Scythes from the very beginning. Although his combat records are nothing particularly special to boast about, having slaughtered many of the Tyranids. Vermaas was present at the Defense of Sotha and fought as fanatically as any other Scythe. His only moment of glory came when the Tyranids had surronded his squad as Hormagaunts were overwhelming their position, trapped inside a small concrete pillbox. He had fought as a Tactical Marine in those days and that night was the longest he can remember. The Tyranids kept coming, wave after wave in non-stop fashin. The blood was thick within the structure, and was a mixture of Tyranid and Astartes, yet Vermaas eventually assisted in the breakout and the linking up with the bulk of the Chapter's forces. 

The days he spent on Sotha were said to be what gave spark to the change in his thinking, that gave rise to the self-doubt that had always lurked just below the surface. By the time of the events on Ferim, he was slowly descending into madness and hatred. Though like most Astartes he was purified by the flames of war and has the xenos died around him, his bolter chattering on into the night, he found a sense of purpose. The universe was a filthy place, and the Imperium, no matter its inherent and overwhelming flaws, was the only chance that any human could hope for -- and most of all, the God-Emperor's divine strength and endurance would carry Mankind on forever. 

While Ferim did not completely clense Vermaas of his taint or self-doubt, it did make room for the eventual banishment. Although some would say ... at the back of Vermaas' mind, these doubts still linger, that these false notions of purity are but a ruse ... that he is simply using his faith as a shield to cover his own lack of the same. Of coarse time and war will make these things apparent.


Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## unxpekted22

Sent out some PMs in regards to the new character sheets.

I am not sure if I will ever say that this recruitment thread is closed or not. Most likely if I pick say, eight, I will keep the rest of them on standby if I lose some people. Anyway it looks like several more will be coming in soon, so still just focusing on this thread rather than rushing the action thread up.


----------



## William Siegfried

hmm... Seems to be a lot of people are going to be in this RP XD.


----------



## BenedictWolfe

*Name*: Vladimere Kostchic

*Age*: 134

*Appearance*: This Astartes is of middling height and build for their kind, his skin a coppery red tone, eyes brown and on his shaved head one can often see the platinum blonde stubble in a receding line that suggests either male pattern baldness or just a quirk of his ethinicity. His eyebrows are of the same startling shade.
A high forehead leads down to a broad nose and rounded, low cheek bones. His lower jaw is somewhat overdeveloped, culminating in a prominently jutting chin and hint of an underbite. His face is pockmarked, its expression calm, if not serene, at most times.

He wears a standard set of Mk VII Aquila power armour, eschewing any real adornments or scripture.

*Weaponry*: Boltgun, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Combat Knife

*Personality*: Formal and reserved, Brother Vladimere conforms to neither the grim warrior nor ferocious avenger images some may entertain about Space Marines. He would much rather be the voice of reason than aggression and it is perhaps this slight failing on the side of caution that ensures he will never be material for any higher station than Battle Brother. He is not unfriendly, but is as comfortable in solitude as in the company of his fellow Scythes, a trait some may misinterpret as isolationism.

*Background*: Born in 883.M41 upon Sotha, Vladimere retains precious little recollection of his childhood prior his recruitment at the hands of the Scythes. The hypno-therapy that instilled tactical knowledge into his sleep during his training served to muddle and confuse his earliest memories. He can recall he did something which felt right at the time but resulted in shouts, punishment, presumably at the hands of his parents and a long time of sadness. He believes he must have run away at some point only to end up in a caravan of prospects headed for the planetary capital and the recruitment ceremonies held there.

He is not certain of the reasons that led him to aspire to become an Astartes, but no matter the case he was successful in the endeavor. His period of training and implanting is of little noteworthiness, but more of interest is the fact that his first combat deployment, as a Scout, was as part of the Company sized strength that had been sent with the penitent Lammenters to supervise their penitent Crusade. As the burden of the task was upon the Lammenters, the Scythes of the Emperor were seldom officially responsible to aid them in battle and yet Vladimere had no lack of work during this time as he and his brothers aided who would soon become their close allies in combat.

It was not until he was in his late thirties that rotation back to Sotha gave him a chance to be officially inaugurated as a Battle Brother of the chapter, alongside his squad brothers Mycos, Rhom and Tarien. They were placed in the seventh company as Tactical Marines and Land Speeder specialists. In fact, it would be in the role of a pilot that Vladimere would most often serve from then onwards and he distinguished himself behind the controls of the Land Speeder Tempest and the Thunderhawk Gunship.

Perhaps it was in the relative solitude inside the cockpit of the Tempest that instilled the streak of reservation and stiff upper lip that so characterize Vladimere. Not that he lacked for friendship: During his second turn of duty alongside the Lammenters he had nearly as many staunch comrades among their numbers as he did among the Scythes and in later years he would think with measured fondness back at those times.
It was during that time, in fact, that the Strike Cruiser carrying the Scythes recieved the sending from Sotha that told of the Tyranid assault upon the planet. The Scythes almost immediatly translated into the Warp and sped back to their homeworld, arriving in time to see it fall. They still were able to assist with the evacuation in which Vladimere and Mycos served as Thunderhawk pilots, ferrying first civilians and then Space Marines up from the doomed surface and onto the chapter fleet. 
The battle in the void was every bit as fierce as the one taking place on the surface, the Battle Barge _Honour's Might_ being the sole bastion of Imperial supremacy in the rapidly thickening host of Hive ships. Rising one last time from Sotha to carry the last few Scythes back to the Strike Cruiser, Vladimere piloted the Thunderhawk clear of the atmosphere only witness its destruction at the tentacles of one of the Tyranid ships. Quickly closing his mind to thoughts of how many people had been onboard, he swerved and flew the transport through the debris clouding the void above Sotha and toward _Honour's Might_ which was even then manouvering clear of the enemy to exit the system. Vladimere and his fellow survivors ended up the last to escape planet and by the skin of their teeth, at that.

The dark times had merely begun for the Scythes of the Emperor, and though Vladimere had done no actual fighting at Sotha, he would be given ample opportunity upon his homeworld of Miral. He, Mycos and Brother Sargeant Horodos fought in the start of the battle in their Tempests, but before the end of the first day the entire squadron was brought down and crashed into the side of the Giant's Coffin. Vladimere succeeded in bringing his damaged craft down on a outcropping on the cliff, but his brothers crashed into the seeting Tyranid mass beneath. Vladimere held to his calm like a shipwrecked man holds onto flotsam and ascended the Coffin to rejoin the rest of the chapter, fighting at each step of the way to hold off the slavering horde that threatened to drag him down.

Upon regrouping with the main Scythes force he was hastily placed in a new squad and fought alongside them for the remainder of the battle. Like many, he was loathe to board the Thunderhawks and leave the first company and their Chapter Master behind, but even so he followed order and coaxed along those even more adamant to stay. That was a difficult time, for the chapter and for Vladimere. Part of him had died with Sotha and so again he was stricken by the loss of Mycos, Horodos and several more close comrades he left on doomed Miral. It was a visibly humbled Vladimere who stood witness to the inauguration of Lord Sotha upon the former _Honour's Might_.

He was present upon Ferim among the squads holding back the Tyranid horde, on foot now as his behind the controls of Land Speeder some behind him now. Many died there, including the majority of his own squad and now it seems he will require reassignment once more. He doesn't protest, doesn't grumble. They've all endured this time of trials alongside each other and Vladimere Kostchic will not be the weak link that severs the chain.


----------



## unxpekted22

Still waiting on a couple of character sheets that I have been informed are in the making.

Benedictwolfe, sent you a PM and look forward to your reply.


----------



## dark angel

A lot of seemingly pointless information, I got a tad carried away, but it will all come up at one point or another with hope; 

*Name*: Cleomenes. 

*Age*: 330. 

*Appearance*: Tall and powerful, with a flat stomach and broad shoulders; though lean and lithe. Handsome, with defined cheekbones and burning blue eyes that betray hidden intelligence. Once-golden hair has all but lost its vibrancy, fading to a dull, colourless grey. A chest-length beard of salt-and-pepper shadows his lower face; displaying far more salt than it does pepper. His lips are dyed a faded purple - An occurrence owing its origins to the consumption of toxin-laced alcohol - A addiction picked up during his travels with Tybarr Nymeros, a rogue trader of particular renown. 

His armour is particularly ostentatious; a pair of rearing lions, chased in gold, roaring their hatred upon his chest. Both of his pauldrons are trimmed in ivory, chipped and scarred; though nonetheless decorative. His left gauntlet is ocean-blue, in commemoration of an Ultramarine honour-brother, whereas his right still bares the original black of the Scythes of the Emperor. His left vambrace is marred by a trio of deep, jagged gouges; the last gift of a dying Xenoform. One of his thigh-plates are a stark, pale grey - The paint having been scoured away and never replaced, the armour merely beaten back into shape. Hundreds of tiny notches and scrapes adorn the armour - Most hastily repainted, the larger ones simply filled in with ceramite and adamantium. 

A cloak of bright, crimson Talassarian silk, trimmed in fox-bat fur, adorns his shoulders; clasped around his neck by a bejeweled Aquila. 

Upon his head, he wears the Helm of Cassander***. The helm, despite its relic status, is nothing overly extraordinary - A jet-black faceplate, mismatched eyepieces; one blood-red, the other ash-grey and a sidewards crest of crimson feathers. A symmetrical masterpiece; each contour and line matching perfectly - Inducing tears in lesser men, awing the greater.

*Personality*: Practical and logical - Cleomenes is more-than willing to seek unconventional methods, should it achieve his objectives. Assertive of his own abilities, though not one to boast, he highly values competence in his compatriots. Usually warm and welcoming, Cleomenes is a natural stanchion; patient, devoted and conscientious. 

Cleomenes has a cordial relationship with humans - Understanding that once, before his ascension into the Adeptus Astartes, he was born to their race. Certainly, he will not out-step his boundaries for humanity‘s sake, but nor will he completely discount their liability due to their lesser status. 

Suffering from a mercurial mind, Cleomenes is one to verbalize his opinions when needed - Often foolhardily - Not considering the outcomes. 

*Weaponry*: A Chainsword, with a leopard-hide pommel****; a Bolter with golden scripture running along its lengths, a gunmetal-grey Bolt Pistol and a serrated, milk-white combat-blade. 

*Background*: The bastard-born son of a prophetess and a tyrannical hegemon, Cleomenes was shunned as a child; his mother a witch, his father a blood-bringer. His only source of companionship came from one of his father’s freedmen, Ioannis, who taught the boy to ride, fight and hunt.

In the summer of his twelfth birthday, Ioannis declared his wishes for Cleomenes to attend the annual trials - A competition of wrestling, javelin throwing and sprinting - Of which, the winners were accepted into the ranks of the Sacred Band, the shield-bearers of the Emperor on Terra. 

Ioannis and Cleomenes traveled south, a month-long journey along the Silk Road; a serpentine track that lead through the equatorial jungles, plains and mountains, to the ancestral home of the Sothans, Phobos. A city-sized complex of marble temples, arenas and unattended gardens; Phobos had long since been abandoned, left to the predations of nature.

And now, a great camp of silken tents encompassed the city; each one home to potential hopefuls, ranging from twelve to sixteen summers. Cleomenes was outmatched, looking shabby in comparison to the princelets and nobles; but still puffed out his chest, put on a brave face, and entered the ancient city. Of the Sacred Band, there was no sign. Cleomenes was disappointed, having been excited to catch a glimpse of these warrior-kings, but was berated by Ioannis for his foolishness. 

On the first day of the tournament, the wrestling, Cleomenes small stature and size proved to be a blessing rather than an ailment. His first opponent received a broken nose; his second was humiliated, beat so savagely that he withdrew from the competition completely. The third and fourth were both tougher, older adversaries - But nonetheless fell before Cleomenes ruthless onslaught. It was the fifth that proved to be Cleomenes undoing, ramming a elbow into his gut, before slamming the flat of his palm into his throat - Turning his screams into a strangled whimper. Nonetheless, Cleomenes placed fifth - A more than amiable position. 

On the dawn of the second day, Cleomenes returned to the arena; rubbing his bruises, puffy-eyed from a sleepless night of rigorous training with Ioannis. Despite these preparations, Cleomenes did atrociously, by anyone’s admission - Only one of his three javelins striking the target, and even then, below the mock kill zone. 

That evening, sore from a bout of pankration with Ioannis; Cleomenes pavilion received a visitor. Swathed in robes of sunburst yellow and slate-grey, with hair the colour of flames and eyes of gold, a living titan, a giant; so muscular that Cleomenes believed he could tear his head from his body with a twist of those monstrous, gnarled hands. 

Oddly, the man-thing bowed deeply; apologizing for his intrusion, and asking for permission to speak. Cleomenes nodded, and the giant kneeled, dubiously, before the child. He spoke in a baritone voice, each syllable an avalanche of noise; almost-forced. The overgrown man confessed his admiration of Cleomenes, stating that whilst he did not win either of his tournaments, he had lost gracefully - Not allowing malice and jealousy to cloud his ultimate decisions. 

With that, he stood, resting a long-fingered hand on Cleomenes shoulder; a beatific smile splitting his lips. Cleomenes, forever-bold, asked one thing in return - The giant’s name.

‘_Thorcrya_,’ He had replied, humbly, before disappearing into the night; but a shadow amongst the darkness. 

On the third and final day of the tournaments, the sprint, Cleomenes sprung out into the arena; grinning proudly. Naked but for a pair of sandals, Cleomenes marginally won the five-hundred, one-thousand and two-thousand metre sprints - As sure-footed as a deer, his feet barely touching the ground.

When it was over, Cleomenes was gifted his ceremonial laurels, and twenty-five of the best athletes were selected by a herald. Cleomenes was amongst them, as was the boy who had beat him in wrestling. 

They were led, not driven, through Phobos’ winding streets, up a vast hill, and into a icy-cold, bare temple-sanctum. Here they found the Sacred Band. Statues-given-life, each eight-feet tall and wearing impossibly large sets of armour. When they stepped forwards, the floor shook; their joints groaning and hissing, cloaks of silk flowing behind them. Their faces were leering masks, crimson-eyed and grille-mouthed. 

The foremost amongst them, larger than even the others, outstretched a hand. One of the more adventurous youths took it. And the world darkened. And thus, Cleomenes ascended into the ranks of the Holy Adeptus Astartes; the Scythes of the Emperor, the Sacred Band of Sotha, the Watchers in the Gulf. 

For a century he served dutifully amongst the Fourth Company, assigned to Tactical Squad Nicanor; battling righteously in the name of the God-Emperor, bringing death and absolution to the Xenos and the heretic. During this period, Cleomenes battled on intensely-heated desert-worlds, beneath inexorable tides, on the airless hulls of vessels, and in the most labyrinthine of cities. 

On the garden-world of Midas, while battling against the perfidious Dark Eldar, Nicanor was slain by a malfunctioning plasma-pistol, his armour turned to slag, his flesh and bones melted. Cleomenes himself was terribly injured - His throat split from ear-to-ear by a monomolecular blade - Though he repaid the injury justly, running the creature through with his Chainsword. Only Astartes biology saved him, clotting the wound and slipping him into a month-long coma.

When he finally awoke, Midas was a chemical-hazed memory; abandoned and firebombed into a charred wasteland. 

Upon the Fourth Company’s return to Sotha, Cleomenes was shifted back into the Seventh Company - Under orders to rest and recuperate - Spending several months in rigorous training, meditation and prayer. Eventually, Cleomenes sought out transferal - Requesting that he be allowed to join the ranks of the Tenth, informing Thorcrya that he believed he could serve the Chapter better by rearing its next generations. Thorcrya, wise as he was, agreed.

For two-hundred-and-thirty years, Cleomenes served amongst Lord Heron’s Tenth; selecting, training and teaching new initiates. He left Sotha but a handful of times - Once to combat Orks on the outskirts of the Sothan system, leading the sniper-team that eventually emptied the upstart warlord’s brains through the back of its skull. Another was an excursion alongside Julius Var and his Third Company; battling with blood-cultists in the Anthodium Gulf. 

In his two-hundredth-and-seventieth year, a rogue trader came knocking on Sotha’s door. Tybarr Nymeros, a Terran through-and-through, requesting a delegation of Astartes to accompany him beyond the depths of the galaxy. Thorcrya declined initially, though the whisperings of his Captains, of the riches and fame that it would pertain, changed his position.

Once again, Cleomenes was singled out due to his unconventional methods. Tybarr Nymeros’ fleet of mercantile frigates were centered around a repurposed Imperial cruiser; the Sorrowsong. A week after his arrival in Sotha’s orbit, Nymeros was fleeting off; plus one Space Marine.

Aboard the Sorrowsong, Cleomenes found a motley band. A demi-company of storm-troopers, a thousand Kharon Rifles, and most interesting of all, in gold and ocean-blue, a Ultramarine - Memnon of Calth. 

Alongside Memnon, Cleomenes formed a part of Nymeros’ inner-circle, enjoying the luxuries of Godhood. Memnon and Cleomenes grew particularly close; sparring rigorously, honing once another’s skills, teaching them techniques and stances native to their Chapters.

Nymeros admired Cleomenes, and Cleomenes respected Nymeros. With every night-cycle aboard the Sorrowsong, Nymeros and Cleomenes engaged in a game of regicide and a battle of wits, holding regular symposiums - Debating, mocking, laughing. 

In the blackness beyond the Astronomicon, there was no place for petty hatred. Cleomenes and Memnon battled multi-limbed monstrosities, skinless abominations and devolved humans; masterminded a trading pact with throw-back Eldar, defended the Pass of Kazareen against a Orkish horde, allowing the feral tribesmen of the world to escape. Word spread of Nymeros and his warrior-band, darting between night-smothered worlds, illuminating them with hope. 

On one world, a wondrous orb of glittering oceans and roiling fields, while choreographing foraging operations, Memnon of Calth was sacrificed to false Gods, his Geneseed desecrated and devoured by a gargantuan drake-creature. Cleomenes led the vengeance strike - Battling with the primordial horror, talon against Chainsword - Before overpowering and splitting its throat. 

Finally, Nymeros announced his intentions to return to Imperial space. Making perilous Warp-jumps between systems, the Sorrowsong soon reentered Imperial space; the earlier worlds chartered by the Sorrowsong having already been colonized. In this period, they discovered an Imperial outpost - Still ember-red from a recent orbital bombardment. 

Cleomenes went alone to the planet, plying through the ruins, bristling with anger. The charred corpses of women and children dotting the field. There was, however, a strange absence of men. 

Finally, Cleomenes announced his intentions to return to orbit, when a pitiful mewling reached his advanced hearing. Blackened with soot and still sucking from the teat of its asphyxiated mother, was a Gyrinx kitten. Eyes still sealed and unable to walk without stumbling, Cleomenes took the thing up in one of his giant gauntlets, weary not to crush it to paste.

Gifting it the name of Chloris, after some ancient Imperial Saint, Cleomenes nurtured the kitten as a surrogate mother - Developing a fondly bond with her, in absence of others. Now that the Sorrowsong draws closer to Sotha, Cleomenes has found himself growing eager to see his world again; to serve alongside the Scythes of the Emperor and more importantly, learn what it is to be a superhuman once-again.

** *The Fifth-Captain during the Reign of Blood, Cassander is famed for negotiating the Scythes of the Emperor’s terms with Goge Vandire’s sycophantic cardinals. Meeting with the delegation on the ice-world of Salmoneus; Cassander was immediately blasted with a series of demands, threats and pleads. 

After several minutes of back-footed begging, Cardinal Ollanius XVII, a mischievous and choleric Terran, stepped forwards and declared - ‘_Noble Astartes, it is advisable that you surrender - For if the Frateris Templar are unleashed upon Sotha, your cities will be burnt to ashes and your people enslaved - Your Chapter will be decimated, but a whispered name in Lord Vandire’s Imperium._’

Cassander had composed himself, removing his helm; the freezing winds ruffling his long, flaxen hair. For a minute he was silent, lips pursed in thought, eyes watching the heavens - As though searching for an answer. Finally he acknowledged Ollanius XVII, a beatific smile painting his lips, and replied callously - ‘_If_.’ 

With that, Cassander had turned, marching into the hold of his idling Thunderhawk, and sped away. High Lord Vandire wisely chose to steer away from the Scythes of the Emperor’s Homeworld and vassal-systems, giving the sardonic Chapter a wide-berth. 

When Cassander was later killed whilst crusading against Orks in the Chaeronean Gulf; his helm was retrieved and locked away, passed onto those Space Marines who performed ambassadorial tasks, forever in remembrance of the laconic Astartes.

**** The Chainsword is another of the Chapter’s heirlooms - Once held in Brother-Captain, later Brother-Teacher, Othello’s bloody-right hand - After his tour of duty with the Fourth Company, Othello took Cleomenes under his tutelage; eventually endowing Cleomenes with his blade upon the latter’s departure with Tybarr Nymeros.


----------



## unxpekted22

Glad to finally see him completed Dark Angel, though a PM with some desired edits has been sent.

And again here as with deus's character Solaki, just so everyone knows, Cleomenes character sheet also has my approval in terms of him being with a rogue trader. This is the fellow Scythe of the Emperor that the chosen characters will be on the way to retrieving come the opening of the action thread.

Now for Niko... Now for Niko....now for Niko


----------



## Deus Mortis

I'm still wondering if Solaki and Cleomenes will get on better than Solaki and Astelen did xD


----------



## Lord Ramo

Cleomenes seems like a marine that can get on well with others, but with Dark Angel we never know :biggrin:


----------



## Euphrati

yes yes, here he is unxp!

*Name:* Brother-Apothecary Niko Makavin

*Age:* 43

*Physical characteristics:* Slightly shorter than average for an Astartes, Niko’s build favours lean muscle over bulk strength. Niko is fair skinned and clean-shaven. He keeps his dark blonde hair cut to shoulder length and pulled tightly back in a tail at the nape of his neck. Dark, storm-grey eyes hold an intensity that seems somewhat out of place in his youthful features. 

*Armor characteristics:* Niko's armour marks him out from his brothers: Emerald green optics gleam with steadfast intensity from under the blood-red mark of the Helix, the only colour marring the pure white helm of an Apothecary. The right shoulder guard bears the Prime Helix symbol of Niko's calling embossed on its curved white surface in arterial crimson and his left forearm carries the bulky form of his Narthecium. His battleplate's power pack is slightly bulkier than the standard battle brother's: re-enforced with thick armour plating allowing for the storage of addition vials and medical supplies along with a powerful medical illuminator that is visible over his right shoulder. The back of Niko's right wrist bears a small Templar cross, carved into the ceramite by the brave Templars that Niko fought back-to-back with in the engagement against the tyranid host on the Tau held world. That sword brother bears a set of crossed scythes on his gauntlet cut by Niko’s hand in turn in an oath of blood brothers.

*Weapons: *Niko keeps his personal bolt pistol mag-locked to his right thigh and his chainsword mag-locked in an over-hand draw on the left side of his power pack. His combat blade sits sheathed against the outside of his right shin and, with the orders for all active brothers of the Chapter to carry additional armaments, he now carries a rarely used bolter worn on a combat sling so that it rests against the back of his right hip. Though he detests doing so, the life-saving potency of the Narthecium with its underslung chainblade and adamantium spike of the Emperor's Mercy is also capable of dealing out death in equal measure.

*Background:* Niko was in his last stages as a scout when the Hive Fleet turned its ravenous hoards loose on Sotha. When it became clear that the Scythes were fighting a losing battle; Niko’s small team of scouts, led by the Veteran Scout Master Hektor, were charged with driving deep into the combat zone to extract one of the Scythe's last remaining Apothecaries, who was carrying a full set of recovered gene-seed from the fallen, and escort him and his precious cargo off-world. The young scouts found themselves in a desperate running battle; braving the never-ending packs of hunting xenos until finally breaking through the ravaging hoard, locating the blood-spattered Apothecary, and defending him as they made their way back to the extraction point and waiting Thunderhawk. The scout team suffered massive looses in the process and only Niko and Hektor survived to see the Apothecary disappear up the open ramp.

As the Thunderhawk prepared to lift off, the veteran master turned to Niko and pressed his personal bolt pistol into the young scout’s hands. There, in the heat of the Thunderhawk's backwash and the darkness of their homeworld's death, Hektor made Niko swear upon his honour that he would see the Chapter's legacy endure. Niko protested at first, not wanting to leave his elder brothers to certain doom, but finally gave his oath to the veteran. His scoutmaster and mentor gave him a solemn nod, turning back to disappear into the unnatural gloom where he joined his battle brothers in Sotha's final hours. 

Niko’s bravery in those events earned him the right to become a full battle brother, the implantation of his black carapace overseen by the very Apothecary Niko had helped escort to safety; the now Chief Apothecary Alexander. Alexander saw the unflinching determination in Niko's storm-grey eyes; recognizing the kindred spirit of devotion to his brothers' lives and, being keenly aware of the Chapter's needs, took the fledgling astartes under his wing for training in the skills of an Apothecary. Niko earned a reputation with his steadfast tenacity to see the chapter rebuilt and the Tyranids wiped from the face of the galaxy, though it would become known that some of the veteran Scythes were distrustful of his lack of experience. His very presence amongst them a painful reminder of just how much the Chapter lost in the devastating hours when he earned his black carapace.

When the Scythes of the Emperor tracked the fleeing Xenos to the world of Ferim, Niko was joined to one of the squads that saw landfall upon the planet's surface acting in the role of field-medic to his brothers. As events unfolded the vicious, alien intelligence of the mutant Hive Tyrant became startlingly evident and Niko's hours of training under Alexander's keen eyes were put to the ultimate test as he fought to save the life of their Lord deep in the infested forest of Ferim. It was there that Niko's first expressed concerns regarding the Veteran battle brother Astelan, as the Astartes had suddenly begun displaying a dramatic shift in his personality and evidence of possible psy-powers.

Those concerns were sidelined however, as events would spiral quickly into a desperate fight for survival for both guardsmen and Astartes alike. When the truth of Astelan's treachery was finally revealed, it was Niko whom took up the burden of his heretical brother's destruction... facing off in a deadly duel after hunting the warp-tainted Scythe with a squad of Astartes from the Mortifactors and taking Astelan's blade to his primary heart in order to strike the blow that ended the traitor. However, the cost of the choice he made still haunts the young Apothecary as without a Chaplian to oversee the duty- the names of all who were lost were entered into the Roll of Honours in his own tight penmanship. 

Being one of the last Scythes drawn from the bloodline of their doomed homeworld Sotha has always been an invisible weight upon Niko's shoulders, a weight that was only heightened with the full oaths of an Apothecary he now bears. In an attempt to purge his silent, inner pain; Niko has worked seemingly nonstop to find suitable candidates to restore the terrible losses suffered in the hunt for the Tyrant.

Perhaps it is the forthright honour, selfless sacrifice, and dogged tenacity of the young Apothecary that struck accord in their hearts, or perhaps there is a measure of comfort in the honesty of Niko's lingering humanity, either way Niko has recently found an unexpected and much needed friendship in the company of the veteran Scythes Ryan and Zurick.


----------



## dark angel

Cleomenes will be a tad friendlier than Astelan, _but _, as Lord Ramo said - No-one ever knows with me. :grin:

Edits are made, if I have missed anything, lemme know.


----------



## Midge913

My offering

Name: Raxan Craetus

Age: 364 (born 652.M41)

Appearance: Grizzled and worn are the two words that would best describe Raxan. His face, a series of scarred, angular planes, seems to be cut from solid granite, its features imposing and intimidating. Centuries of hard war and harsh conditions have worn away the features that would have been attractive in youth and replaced them with a countenance that radiates strength, experience, and hard earned wisdom. His vibrant blue eyes glitter with the fierce fire of a man that has devoted his life to war and the waging of it, windows to a soul that has bathed in both the harshest horrors and the most elating joys. Where a century ago his countenance would have been one of satisfaction, in both purpose and duty, his eyes no longer bear the glint of mirth they once did. His smile, once though attractive in the bygone years of his youth, now smothered by a bitter grimace. 

His power armor, is predominantly mark VII, his treasured suit of mark V destroyed in the destruction of his homeworld. All that remains of the armor that protected him for a over 300 years are a single gauntlet, the right one, and helm. As was the tradition of his mentor and first tactical squad sergeant, Laertes Omegus, he keeps his armor unadorned. His belief is that honors and medals are meaningless. That ones actions speak as a testament to ones own honor. Why should he care what the living think of his career of war as long as he is remembered as a warrior of stoic resolve and unquestioned dedication. 

Beneath his armor, the left side of his chest, left shoulder, and left arm have all been replaced with bionics, the vestigages of a wound that rightfully should have killed Raxan, and a constant reminder of how much he and his brethren have lost. The rest of his leathery hide bears a lattice work of scars of all shapes and sizes. Serving as his medals and marks of remembrance, Raxan remembers where and when he earned them. In so doing he remembers those that were lost in those same battles. His body marked out in a living history of his time as an Angel of Death, a Scythe of the Emperor. 

Personality: Rough around the edges, gruff, but secure in his knowledge and purpose, Raxan, despite his standoffish nature, is one that younger members of the chapter quickly look up to, much to his annoyance. Though vestigages of his mirthful personality still remain, Raxan is a shadow of the personality he once was. The dream, the childhood dream of brotherhood and glory, has turned into a nightmarish fight for survival. Raxan, like many of the veteran members of the Scythes, lost a part of themselves in the fall of their homeworld and the decimation of their Chapter. Despite his efforts to remain positive, to look to the future, the bitterness of old age and loss has begun to dominate his demeanor. Though he puts on the brave face, stoicly going about his duties, he is frequently overtaken by moments of taciturn reflection. His normally wise tongue replaced by sarcastic pessimism. He is a man constantly weighing hope for the future and continuance of his chapter with the pragmatic view of experience and grief. 

Weaponry: Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, and combat blade

Background: Born in the early part of 652.M41, on Sotha, Raxan began life as the only son of a simple grain farmer. He spent his days engaged in back breaking labor, tilling, plowing, planting and harvesting, and his nights staring up into the stars dreaming for an escape from the drudgery of his life. He worked himself hard, growing into a strapping, muscular youth. He spent his time, and much of his spare currency, reading everything he could get his hands on to hone his mind. Dreaming for the day that the trials would take place, for they day when the Holy Warriors of the God-Emperor would come and select recruits. 

At last the day came, in the later part of his fifteenth year, and despite his father's strong objections, Raxan left his home and made the month long journey on foot to the place where the trials were to be held. His performance, unsurprising for one of his station and background, was not the finest of the group. But his quick thinking and dogged determination to succeed earned him a place amongst the selected candidates. As he went with the recruiters he knew that his life would never be the same, that his place was among the heroes of the Adeptus Astartes, his future set. 

The early years of his training and ascencion to the Scout Company passed unremarkably. His trainers and sergeants continually saying that his dependability and steadfast dedication his most excellent traits. That he could be depended on to hold the line and to lead the rest of the young intiates by example invaluable. He quickly showed that his lack of excellence was a trait that manifested in a solid, well rounded, dependable, and fiercely dedicated warrior, and he quickly found himself raised from the 10th to the fourth company. Gifted with a glorious set of Mark V power armor, Raxan took his place amongst the Battle Brethren of the Scythes, a child hood dream finally realized. 

His first several decades of service passed in scirmishes with the foul xenos races that constantly assailed the Imperium along the borders of the Eastern Fringe. Serving in first a Devastator Squad first, then as a tactical marine Raxan found that he longed to be no place else than fighting alongside those he called brother and friend. Implacably the enemies of man came and stoicly he and his Brethren beat them back. Orks, Dark Eldar, the Barghesi, demi-humans, mutants, daemons, members of all these races and more fell to the bolters of the fourth company. As a part of Squad Omegus, Raxan found himself the anchor of the group. A man that could be looked to help move the squad resolutely forward, executing their duty to the Imperium one battle at a time. 

His first major action was seen during the Damocles Crusade. As one of the first squads to touch ground on the xeno world of Sy'l'Kell, Squad Omegus saw some of the heaviest fighting, losing two memebers of the squad nearly the moment they arrived. From their hard-earned staging point on that backwater planet the crusade struck out onto the Tau World of Dal'yth prime. Raxan had never seen war executed on this scale before, little did he know that in later years he would look back upon that bitter struggle with fond memories. After the cessation of that conflict, life returned to the same comforting routine for Raxan and the other members of the fourth. During that time he earned several commendations for valorous service earning him a transfer to the Second company.

It was in that capacity that he found himself assigned to the Lamenter penance Crusade. He fondly remembers many years with his brothers, learning and sharing war and peace with the members of that unfortunate chapter. He still thanks the members of that chapter for helping him improve his swordsmanship, a skill that he had no idea would become so important in the near future. 

While on patrol in the far reaches of the Eastern Fringe, his strike force consisting of squads from both the second and fourth companies, received word tha their homeworld, Sotha, had come under seige by a vast tendril of Hive Fleet Kraken. Making all haste back to their homeworld the returned to find it engulfed in war, drowning under a sea of alien beasts. Undaunted the members of his squad took to the field, side by side with their beleagured brothers, fighting a war that they new they had already lost. 

As Sotha was consumed, Raxan and his squad were assigned a rear guard action. They were to stall the advance of the horde by any means necessary while the evacuation of the planet continued. All seemed to be favoring the Scythes, Raxan and his squad were entrenched in a hardened bunker as wave after wave of the Tyranid menace broke over them. Raxan believed that they would be able to hold, until a wailing shriek tore through the air and the ground began to shake with mighty foot falls. Towering over the horde, malevolent and grotesque, a Carnifex, a juggernaught of armored flesh bore down on them and tore the bunker apart with ease. As the mighty talons of the xeno beast cleft the plasteel and concrete walls assunder, Raxan found tons of debris reigning down upon him, searing pain tearing through his left side and then darkness. There in the darkness a voice, movement, pain, darkness again. He had vague memories of the roar of thunderhawk engines, the stabbing pain of the light from vidscreens blinding him. Pain, like he had never known took him to the depths of agony. 

He awoke, months later, in the apothecarion on the Heart of Sotha. He learned later that he had been found in the rubble of the bunker and at first been taken for dead. When it was found that he lived, a Marine by the name of Kain Scrious had risked much to carry him, fighting back the tyranid menace, to one of the last thunderhawks leaving the planet. He had been placed in suspended animation until he could be taken to the Heart of Sotha for further treatment. His left side had been crushed, his arm ripped form the socket. The apothecaries on the Battle Barge thought it a miracle that he had survived and in turn fitted him with bionics to replace is lost and damaged organs and limb. It had taken months of recovery, physical therapy, and training to regain the use of his arm, and many more before he was able to return to full duty. Upon his release from the apothecarion he was devastated at how little remained of his beloved chapter. Despair creapt into his heart and soul as he learned that his entire squad had perished in the bunker they had so valiantly defended. The man that left the medical halls on the Heart of Sotha was not the same man that had entered. His nature became introverted and solitary. A grizzled veteran made more so by the pang of loss and grief. 

After his recovery he sought out Kain and in his mind he swore a blood oath to fight by the side of the man that had saved him from certain death. In the time since Sotha and more recently since Ferim, it is rare that one would come upon Kain without finding Raxan nearby.


----------



## unxpekted22

Making some notes and narrowing down my choices, still getting a bit of info from some of you. Thanks for all the good character sheets. I am still only intending on taking 8 people. I may push it to 9. If I end up not picking some of you then you will be in my first round of choices if anyone drops out of the action thread, as your character sheets will already be on hand and ready to go...if you still wish to join and are able to when/if the time comes.



**edit**

Ok, I currently have 11 character sheets. And none of them are bad. Some are stronger than others but this is to be expected. Let me put it this way. I dont _want_ to cut any of you out.

But _IF_ I take 11 some things need to be understood: I wanted 8 originally because I felt it was the most flexible number without things being too crazy at the beginning. This RP involves the characters being quite familiar with one another and the more people there are the harder that will be. I think the reason a lot of rps go down the drain so early is because there are too many people and if one person doesnt get to post before many others, then they get lost easily. 

Another issue, is that this rp is also based on the idea that The chapter master is unwilling to send too many Scythes off of the barge at once in fear of losing too many, seeing that there is about half a company left total. 

If I start with eleven, I will have to depend on you guys as the players to be familiar with each other's character sheets. I would also stress that your first few posts are not short story length but something that can more easily be read in case someone doesn't get to post for a few days after the majority. Once people have had time to meld into the RP and get comfortable, long length posts usually aren't as big of a deal. This does not mean no detail, single paragraph posts but maybe a few or several paragraphs rather than dozens.

Another thing this would mean is that if someone isn't posting at least once every two weeks, I have ample room to drop them.

_ Is there anyone who does not think they can post at least once every two weeks?_

(not including unforeseen real life circumstances. If an emergency happens and notifying me is the least of your concerns that is fine, obviously, but I will move on as normal until I find out otherwise, which should also be expected I would think)


----------



## Midge913

Just wanted to let you know that I made the edits to my character sheet you requested.


----------



## deathbringer

This has been done with no permission and anyone that finds fault with it may make vigorous objection. It has been done quickly and at the last minute to try and slide in the window

Room for a little one?


Name: Izrael Carcaz

Age: 42

Background: Of the same final batch as Niko, he too was in the final stages of his scout training at the fall of Sotha. Though they undertook the trials of selection and augmentation in the same group they were never brethren. Perhaps too different or perhaps too similar, they were never friends nor enemies, bonds of brotherhood seeming to pass them by.

Even as Sotha felt the deep bite of the tyranids claw, teams were sent out to recover the vital resources essential for the chapters survival, great warriors of the chapter such as apothecaries and techmarines pulled from the maw of the tyranid menace by their brothers.

Scout Master Curak was requisition by the standard bearer of the chapter Veteran Brother Alark Krin and tasked with a different challenge to recover a sacred relic of the chapter. The banner of Justice gifted to the Scythes upon their founding, a beacon of hope under which they had rallied for generations currently flying high over the dying world, atop the hallowed halls of remembrance.

It was a task for heroes, one that could become the stuff of legend, instead it became the stuff of tragedy. Through swarms they fought, when their vehicle was cut down they ran, sprinted through the growing soup of their homeland, crushing rippers beneath their feet. They did not falter, where they found resistance they crushed it, leaving their own blood upon the lifeless husk of their home world. Even as they hacked their way towards the halls of rememberance they met more of their foe, a vengeful horde sweeping down the slope towards them. Above them, they could see the banner, see it yet not touch it, their prize meters away, though it felt like inches.

Drawing blades and discarding spent bolters, they fought onwards, steeling themselves, cutting through the horde, yet for every step they took they were driven back 3, blood running from cuts and scratches slashed across their torsos. 

Suddenly the scouts were being forced back the slightest mistake forcing them to retreat lest their heads be rent from their bodies. Yet the great form of Veteran Brother Krin was stoic, a rock clad in terminator plate, immovable and undeniable, Scout Master Curak flowing like lightening around him, they fought together, the horde seeming to flow around them. 

Then the scout master fell even as the scouts surged to come to his aid, their desperate rush denied by talon and jaw. Still the veteran fought, his helm torn off, blood ran across his features, a god beyond reason the prospect of death a mere spur to his vengeful rage.

The scouts were driven away from him, forced backwards and down the slope, their efforts confounded by numbers even as he pushed onwards. From the foot of the hill they watched a terminator in black stained by the viscaera of his enemy reach the banner perched atop the stone halls and raise it high in the air with a shout that never reached them. Only to topple claws bursting through his chest.

The 3 remaining scouts were found still fighting at the base of the hill, blood soaked and tear stained, they were pulled away by another scout group as it returned from its own successful venture. Izrael refused to leave, determined to fall along with his brothers, to give his life in the last hours of Sotha, but unlike many he was not given the choice, Scout Master Vilius pulling him away with a grim shake of his head and a dismissive hiss into his ear

"This is not your time boy"

Attatched to the new scout troop as the chapter sought to reorganize he was part of the chapter masters last stand upon the Miral deathworld, relieved to meet his end he threw himself into the battle with careless abandon and a fervour and hatred that would impress even the most impetuous of veterans, yet it was the scout master that pulled him away once more with the same words within his ear. Despite his desire to end it all in one final victorious last stand, to take the right that had been denied to him his idolization of the chapters veterans was complete, their stoic determination and immovable faith in the face of such tragic loss something he could not understand only admire.

Through the hit and run attacks it was Vilius that pulled him away, Izrael ever desperate to attack and hateful and sullen in retreat, the psychotic desire to purge his sins with a final display of martyrdom. He became known as devestating if wild and uncontrollable, the last of the scythes chaplains stuggling to discipline his mind with penance and scripture, yet he was immovable. He would not talk, he merely suffered the pain and the humiliation with hateful and remorseless silence til they entered battle once more and the emotions flowed.

It was in the final hit and run attack that Vilius met his own end just before Hive Fleet kraken was broken, falling with a tyranid claw through his midriff and even as the retreat was sounded Izrael found himself able if not willing to fall back.

The burning bubbling well of hatred had set to steel, his heart blackened and hardened by constant desperation he had found a single desire to kill and kill again in the name of the emperor, to survive and survive once more, to become a part of the new scythes legacy as it was restored once more. In the chase of the mutant hive tyrant leading up to Ferim he became known for his vengeful hatred and his efficiency in combat though the reputation for recklessness and instability persisted even after her was gifted the full rights of battle brother and swore his oaths to the chapter. 

Upon Ferim, the campaign was unremarkable, his part in the destruction of the hive tyrant little more than the repeated destruction of its children. He was blissfully unaware of the treachery of Astelan and once discovered it hit him exceptionally hard, tarnishing his respect for the veterans of the chapter and leading him to become suspicious and wary of other around him. Upon the return to the Heart of Sotha Brother Carcuz placed a written request to Lord Sotha for temporary suspension from duties for meditation and reflection, whether the request was granted or not is unknown however since the request Brother Carcuz has not been seen and his quarters have been locked.

Appearance: Considering the sheer amount of combat he has seen he is remarkably untouched, cuts and scars healing as if they were never their. His features are strong and noble a firm roman nose set between empty grey eyes, his long blonde hair tied back. He is distinctly average for an astartes in terms of his physique, tall and muscular yet his muscles are powered by fervour and hatred which lends him a strength that defies even his astartes build.

Carcaz's armour is a hybrid of mismatched parts pieced together by Lakius however it has ,as are all the remaining suits of power, been impeccably restored and cared for. However his right shoulder guard is daubed completely black as a symbol of mourning for the deceased.

Weaponry: bolter, bolt pistol, chainsword, combat blade

Personality: Though known for his reckless abandon and desperate hatred he has been far calmer since the death of Vilius. However there is most definitely an innate instability to Izrael, his emotions forever in turmoil since the destruction of Sotha and the failure of his mission. Perhaps the instability results from that original failure, that he was not strong enough to fight alongside the veteran making him determined to absolve his shame in blood and death. Now coupled with Vilius's refusal to allow him to waste what power he has it now fuels his desire to kill.

Outside of battle, he is reflective, a watcher from the shadows though he will speak if offered the chance or he believes his words have import. He is no longer respectful and awe inspired by the veteran's, Astelan's treachery creating an innate sense of distrust and fear that gnaws at him continually, his responses often more terse and shrouded by suspicion.  That being said, his loyalty is without question, for he is powered by the emperor's fervour, hateful of the evil that pushes against the borders of his realm for the blood of sotha runs in rivers through his veins.


----------



## William Siegfried

Nope I have no issues with posting one or more times within two weeks. If I do I'll let you know ahead of time so we can plan something out if something does come up... which I'm sure won't XD.


----------



## Scythes

I'm on here most of the day everyday since I can get to this site from work. So, unless something happens and they cut off outside communications I'll be able to post daily if need be.


----------



## BlackGuard

I can make the requirement of one post per two weeks, more if the demand requires it. I have Sunday's off beyond a shadow of a doubt now so if nothing else, I can post on that day.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I can make time for posts.

By which i mean i have time to post


----------



## unxpekted22

It has been pointed out to me that the Scythes of the Emperor did in fact recruit from three other worlds other than Sotha, those being Miral, Narro, and Radnar. So, I made a mistake and apologize. If I had you switch your homeworld to Sotha, I think it would be simpler to just stick with it at this point and not worry about it. _But_, now we know.

Waiting for a few last minute edits and answers and should soon be announcing when the action thread will be going up.


----------



## Scythes

Yays! Time to start killing vile xenos!


----------



## William Siegfried

Can't wait XD. Been playing as the ES on Space Marine to help get my muse going a bit more XD.


----------



## unxpekted22

Alright, once serpion's history section is changed and Deus adds some more detail to the dreadnought's appearance the action thread should go up soon after but I will let everyone know exactly when it does. I think I will just title it ABTN 3 as well.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Well, just finished adding a fair amount about Solaki's experience so hopefully that is satisfactory


----------



## unxpekted22

"_Enough_ brother, if that is what you are anymore!" roared Belial drawing his bolt pistol and pointing it at Astelan. "Do not make me use this. At this moment you are still a fellow Scythe and that is all that stops me from pulling the trigger. But your lust for blood and command pushes you further and further into damnation. Remember your place and your oathes to this chapter". 

Turning to Niko he asked "Are you ok brother?" Despite Astelan's proximity he continued on, "Astelan is deeply troubled. He needs to be guided by a librarian else he will be lost to us forever. You must see it." 

Astelan turned to greet Belial with both hands outstretched and raised at chest level. In a sarcastic tone he hissed “Belial….A pleasure to see you once again! Perhaps it is time you shoot me? You have been quivering like a wet dog since I first set eyes upon your damned form. Why do you ask if Niko is well? Can he not speak for himself? This Chapter has grown weak around me, and _you_ all too ignorant to actually realise! I am surprised you even know how to load a Bolt Pistol, Belial.” Dramatically, he clapped his armored hands together muttering, “Congratulations, you have learned since we last spoke”. 


- Belial and Astelan from ABTN II (FortheLion and Dark Angel)


The action thread for ABTN3 is up, here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1201969#post1201969


----------



## unxpekted22

Oh I forgot to mention.

Raziel and Vermaas will very likely have met Cleomenes and be quite familiar with who he is, though would not have been 'close' as brothers since they likely never fought with one another.

Raxan on the other hand, will know Cleomenes as he would have fought with him together in the fourth company, although ~30 years apart in age while doing so.

Solaki and Kain MAY have met him as scouts, its really up to you guys deus and ramo. If you met him we'll say it was brief.

the rest of you will never have met Cleomenes.

**having deus edit it. But just so everyone is clear, the 'recruits' the chapter has obtained are not scouts yet. They cannot serve the chapter in battle until their minds have been tested.


----------



## William Siegfried

Sorry for not posting yet guys been REALLY busy lately but I WILL have one up either later tonight or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Midge913

Hey William, about the end of your post. It is my understanding that your character, along with the others ordered to the planets surface by Lord Sotha, all know each other very well. According to Unxpected's update, we are the group that typically gets sent out on missions together.


----------



## unxpekted22

Midge is correct! Sending a PM.


----------



## unxpekted22

Alright good stuff so far!

Again, just so everyone knows, come tomorrow the first two weeks time for posting is up and I will be submitting my second update within the next 36 hours. After that will of course be another two weeks for everyone to post, or less if everyone posts faster. I dont know about you guys but it seems like it has been much longer than two weeks since I first opened the action thread.

Also a note: it is unusual for euphrati not to post and she hasn't logged in for a week so I have no PMs about it either. This being said, I will likely move her character to the background of things until I hear something. This will be more easily done once everyone is back aboard The Heart.


----------



## Euphrati

My most sincere apologies to any and all in the rp section- real life caught up with me something fierce and I've lost track of a lot of things in the past ~2 weeks.

That being said, I have a birthday dinner to attend for my mother tonight... but Niko will wake up from his daze by tomorrow afternoon at the latest.


----------



## dark angel

Euphrati said:


> My most sincere apologies to any and all in the rp section- real life caught up with me something fierce and I've lost track of a lot of things in the past ~2 weeks.
> 
> That being said, I have a birthday dinner to attend for my mother tonight... but Niko will wake up from his daze by tomorrow afternoon at the latest.


I hope everything is alright, Euph.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Midge913

Indeed. Real life has a penchant for popping up when you least expect it too, we understand.


----------



## unxpekted22

Euphrati said:


> My most sincere apologies to any and all in the rp section- real life caught up with me something fierce and I've lost track of a lot of things in the past ~2 weeks.
> 
> That being said, I have a birthday dinner to attend for my mother tonight... but Niko will wake up from his daze by tomorrow afternoon at the latest.


Sweet. I figured something like this was the case, glad to see you're alright.


----------



## unxpekted22

One more week to post everyone. Will send out some PMs as well.


----------



## Midge913

I am on it mate. I have been in training this last week, and will be next week as well, so my time has been limited. I will be getting a post up as soon as I can.


----------



## William Siegfried

As Midge said above I'll get on it.. for now I've been REALLY busy and tired lately due to my job XD. I'll have a post up as soon as I have free time and not as tired!


----------



## unxpekted22

Three days to post everyone.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry mate, been hectic here. Will hopefully have a post up tonight.


----------



## Midge913

As promised mine is up. Once again I apologize for the delay.


----------



## William Siegfried

Been busy with work and haven't had the energy or time to really get on, I'll have a reply up soon.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Could only put up a short post. Will expand on it if I get time later on.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the delay in my post. I will be trying to get something up in the next couple of days.


----------



## BlackGuard

Post coming up tomorrow or Thursday -- apologies for the delay, Memorial Day weekend in the US.


----------



## unxpekted22

glad to hear blackguard.

Second of the two weeks time started late yesterday just so everyone is aware.


----------



## Midge913

First part of my post is up. I will make another post covering the battle once Ramo posts.


----------



## FORTHELION

Well folks im back again. Some of you will remember me from the last RP (hopefully not too many bad memories lol).
So here goes, Belial is back. He is a returning character from ABTN2 and har been approved by unxpekted22.

Age: 80

Appearance: slightly above average for a space marine. He has dark hair closely shaven to his head. Though not many see his face anymore since Ferim. He tends to keep his helmet on since then. Its not known why, but there are many who speculate that its out of shame for the chapter or maybe because he feels he doesnt fit in with the rest of his brothers. His Armour is very well taken care of and in pristine condition, (one of the benefits of being close to the lead techmarine Laikus) who is probably Belials only true friend.

Weaponry: Belial is more suited to close combat when at all possible, and carries a chain sword combat blade, bolter and a bolt pistol. 

Background:He is a veteran of the damocles campaign againt the Tau and a survivor of the battle for sotha and the battle on ferim against the tyranids.

He was in a rearguard action against the Tyranids on Sotha buying time for Laikus (the last remaining Techmarine in the chapter) to board the last remaining thunderhawks and get to safety. 

Belial was one of the few who believed from the beginning that Astelan had fallen to chaos before most of his brethern. No one really believed him as he was considered an outsider by many, and never really fitted in. Alot of this is in Belials mind as he still sometimes believes he is not worthy of his place in the chapter. Self doubt is not common in space marines and is something he works hard on to control. But it still comes to the fore now and again. He had a falling out with Solaki when belial chose to save himself on ferim instead of saving Solaki. This was because Belial holds the chapter above all else in his life. As he thought he was the only one to believe Astelan had fallen he felt he had to save himself first in order to make sure astelans taint did not grow in the chapter. Solaki took it as cowardice and never really forgive him for it. Another reason why Belial is misunderstood.


----------



## Midge913

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## unxpekted22

heh, this crazy pattern of friendships and rivalries is already looking pretty damn interesting. And just as you all will start to think you know where your characters stand with each other, a band of black templars are going to enter the picture and fuck it all up.

Anyway yes, I intend to include the returning Belial in the next update which will be going up in a day or two. I had hoped to bring him in with euphrati's character on the ship but if there is still no post for Niko I might just have to throw him in with the rest of you all somehow. 

So with that said if anyone still wants to get a post in I recommend you start typing!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Somebody please be nice to Kain, he is getting too many enemies... Hahahaha, nah bring it on, lets see if the black templars hate him as well, makes it more fun.


----------



## unxpekted22

I think Kain still has friends in Raxan and Vermaas, I imagine Niko and belial would still like him as well. Plus being buddies with the dreadnought is nice.

Actually the one who seems to have no friends at the moment is Izrael, but he seems to like doing that to himself ha.


----------



## deathbringer

If it's any comfort, he thinks you all smell

like well bad 

That being said he doesn't really like himself either so he really is alone.


----------



## BlackGuard

Do not worry brother -- I will bring you back into the God-Emperor's Light. Through either prayer or bolter.


----------



## Midge913

I am working on a response now. I apologize for my delay Unxpected, this weekend was just busier than I had anticipated.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Mutiny in the ranks!

Will probably post tomorrow Kain's response.


----------



## unxpekted22

Might want to hold that thought ramo.

I have written about half of the update but I am looking at just under four hours to try and sleep through before a big day tomorrow, so I must apologize and postpone it slightly. It will instead be up tomorrow night my time.


----------



## Lord Ramo

ok then, will hold that thought.


----------



## deathbringer

i'm trying to get up a response to black guard but I'm struggling to phrase it in a dickish way

I'll delay for the update, however just as a note unless Vermaas does something very drastic Izrael will keep walking


----------



## unxpekted22

Please read the update before you read this post.

This update really pulled at my brain. For each of your parts despite some of them being short. The first section is my main concern at the moment.

Just so the first four of you know, and deus mortis as well I suppose, what I was going for with that is this: I really wanted to try and give the players a chance to actually know something about at least one of the easy, insignificant targets they face. My aim was to help make the rp richer and give more personality, interest, and 'face' to the current enemy. I think this example is a bit longer than what I would normally do if I made a habit out of it but either way I wouldn't mind your honest opinions in terms of: did it add entertainment value and/or make for a richer role play environment or did it seem like an unnecessary amount of junk to read?

I cant say I expect, again despite some people's personal updates being much shorter than others, I can't expect for this update to be easy for any of you. As in, I definitely dont think this would be a good update for 'new' players unless they had a real natural feel for rpthreads of course. I feel pretty confident about it because you guys are really proving to know your characters very well, otherwise this update might flop pretty bad.

But, I still want to aim for the two week period. Since it is an update that heavily depends on character conversation and dialogue this may end up being changed slightly. if you can, I'd try to at least get a first post in during the first week so we have the second week to write reply posts if we need them.


----------



## Midge913

I think it worked very well mate. It moved the story along, while giving a descriptive flare to the enemy we face. It also sorted out all the who kills what, where, and how, which I think is sometimes one of the things that stalls responses. Everyone is waiting for everyone else to see what they do. I relish the character interactiong because I, like you, feel that everyone still posting has a great grasp of their characters and how they fit together. This should be a good update.


----------



## Serpion5

I think it was quite well handled. On the whole, I don't anticipate a whole lot more effort will be required barring dialogue. That being said, I do intend to overplay the NDE a little bit. :grin:


----------



## Jackinator

Hey guys, sorry I've been away, a combination of illness, exams and general life have prevented me from having the kind of access to the internet I wanted, things getting in the way whenever I did remember to get online . However, I am back now, Unexpekted, I know I have missed a few updates, but I've seen that you have kept me in as an NPC, if it's ok with you I am willing to rejoin with your next update


----------



## unxpekted22

Instead of rejoining next update just post for this one. Your update would be the same as the one for Raxan Cleomenes Zeiran and Kain.


----------



## unxpekted22

I think Raxan and/or Cleomenes had something about seeing the other's face as well. So, just as a reminder to everyone, you can't have your characters take their helmets off because there is no atmosphere.


----------



## Midge913

unxpekted22 said:


> I think Raxan and/or Cleomenes had something about seeing the other's face as well. So, just as a reminder to everyone, you can't have your characters take their helmets off because there is no atmosphere.


I don't believe we did. I think that Cleomenes recognized Raxan by his unadorned armor, voice, and gait. I will double check and fix things if I boogered it up.


----------



## unxpekted22

It's cool. I am actually looking through some novels right now to see if a marine can survive in space at all with damaged or opened armor.


----------



## BenedictWolfe

The Phase 16 Astartes organ, the _Mucranoid gland_, allows a Marine to sweat an oily substance that protects him from extreme temperatures and also offers limited protection in vacuum.
It does require chemotherapy to activate it, however.


----------



## unxpekted22

Ah yeah forgot about that little piece of meat haha. Thanks for the reminder Wolfe. Also through some PMs I noted the scene in Soul Hunter where they blow their out of the ship's hull and get sucked into space. One of the night lords had a crack in his armor before being sucked out.

Ultimately, and this is for everyone in the RP as well of course, it seems that astartes can deal with this type of extreme exposure for a short while, maybe up to ....15-20 minutes or so _at most_ but yes, only when the exposure is slight or very limited. 

So, we can assume that without a helmet or other large piece of armor, the marine would die very quickly, or at least be in no condition to do much else afterward for a time.

**As a side note, you all have about 8 more days to get your posts in for this update.


----------



## unxpekted22

Was hoping he'd see my PMs before he got offline. A few corrections need to be made with the post for Solaki so if you post be aware of that.

Since Deus thought this I will make sure everyone knows that you all have been on Sotha for 20-30 minutes, except for cleomenes.


----------



## BlackGuard

Post coming up tomorrow or Friday at latest.


----------



## Midge913

I am hoping to get sometime tomorrow on mine. RL has been a pisser recently, with very little time to give to writing. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## unxpekted22

Was just having some random thoughts, I figured, why not post them? I'm not saying your characters are actually doing or going to do anything I am saying, these are just thoughts.

Honestly I didnt think Vermaas's responses were crazy and his post was a very good comeback with the pistol situation. He has seemed very level headed to me in each post.

But yes, remember that the others dont know exactly what was going on, and come over a hill to see Vermaas with a pistol in his hand, Izrael in front of him and no enemies around.

Izrael is obviously emotional and people like that often find others to be more emotional than they really are as well.

I thought Raziel's comments were a bit out of line when I first read them but I think they were written that way on purpose. Raziel is coming from a long standing deathwatch team which would have been a stark contrast from his ragtag, barely surviving brothers. This is why I had him shoot the crate and probably why jackinator went about that action the way he did. Raziel is not in the mindset of 'saving supplies' or long endured survival. His focus was bringing down the enemy. In his deathwatch team that would have been all that mattered.

I imagine the likes of Kain and Raxan would be more trusting of Vermaas, having worked with him longer than Solaki, Izrael, or Raziel. Zeiran could go either way I suppose.


----------



## Jackinator

unxpekted22 said:


> Was just having some random thoughts, I figured, why not post them? I'm not saying your characters are actually doing or going to do anything I am saying, these are just thoughts.
> 
> Honestly I didnt think Vermaas's responses were crazy and his post was a very good comeback with the pistol situation. He has seemed very level headed to me in each post.
> 
> But yes, remember that the others dont know exactly what was going on, and come over a hill to see Vermaas with a pistol in his hand, Izrael in front of him and no enemies around.
> 
> Izrael is obviously emotional and people like that often find others to be more emotional than they really are as well.
> 
> I thought Raziel's comments were a bit out of line when I first read them but I think they were written that way on purpose. Raziel is coming from a long standing deathwatch team which would have been a stark contrast from his ragtag, barely surviving brothers. This is why I had him shoot the crate and probably why jackinator went about that action the way he did. Raziel is not in the mindset of 'saving supplies' or long endured survival. His focus was bringing down the enemy. In his deathwatch team that would have been all that mattered.
> 
> I imagine the likes of Kain and Raxan would be more trusting of Vermaas, having worked with him longer than Solaki, Izrael, or Raziel. Zeiran could go either way I suppose.


That was indeed what I was thinking :biggrin:. It is all right isn't it ?


----------



## unxpekted22

Definitely. I thought you were going to bail out on me again though to be honest haha.

It looks like spurius and hexor are for sure out the picture. If so, I suppose its better than being half way through the rp and having that happen.


----------



## Midge913

My post is up.


----------



## Jackinator

Midge913 said:


> "Still your ignorant tongue Raziel," Raxan said calmly, his voice carrying in an even timbre. "Vermaas, what happened brother?"


Ouch, bitch -_-. Lucky Raziel actually has some respect for you or you'd get a caustic and witty taunt in response to that, even if you're just as bad as he is


----------



## Midge913

Jackinator said:


> Ouch, bitch -_-. Lucky Raziel actually has some respect for you or you'd get a caustic and witty taunt in response to that, even if you're just as bad as he is


Yeah, I went back and forth between staying true to Raxan's feelings and coming across too harsh. In the end, Raxan would have been less than pleased at Raziel's lack of regard for his Brethren, no matter how aggravating they may be.


----------



## unxpekted22

Update is almost done. It will be up soon.


----------



## unxpekted22

Just about one week left to post everybody


----------



## deathbringer

im waitng for others to react to what my charactor said in the update


----------



## Deus Mortis

Sorry, bit of a manic week so far for me. Builders and various other things have turned my family's house upside down. I will try and get a post up ASAP, but that might not happen until next week...


----------



## Midge913

I am shooting for today or tomorrow


----------



## unxpekted22

Yes DB thats fine I was going to remind everyone that neither you or Lord Ramo can really make much of a post until everyone else in that group does.


----------



## dark angel

I am waiting on Lord Ramo, if anything, to see if Kain reacts to Cleomenes...


----------



## unxpekted22

I see your point, though I would speak to him about this and maybe figure out if he wants to say anything about that so you can get his response and make a full post for cleomenes before ramo posts.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I can't stab Cleomenes can I?


----------



## Deus Mortis

Apparently, I lied. Hopefully the post is ok and can be used as a springboard for other people to post


----------



## deathbringer

ugh
i'm a bit pissed solaki has taken the words unexpected used as meant for him and him alone,
his method of addressing a dread would have been different to how he addressed Vermaas, eitherway saying you'll carry him means you'll have to kill I'm afraid

He hasn't come this far to be carried away


----------



## Deus Mortis

I kinda imagine Solaki would pick him up and Izrael would thrash a bit in the air :wink:

On a more serious note, I'm sorry if it's annoyed you. If you want, you can PM me with however you would have said to Solaki, and I'll amend it. i tried to address the core of what Izrael said, not so much the individual words, but maybe it didn't come off so well...


----------



## deathbringer

no leave it, i was more annoyed i didn't respond directly too you before the update.

He would not have tried to oath solaki, that was more the thing that annoyed me. 

Though he has no respect for the concept of a dreadnaught being greater than your average brother, he has a more chaosy view in that respect  which may well come out in his response, he understands that your are considered to be greater than him in importance and power.

it'll be fine, well izrael wouldn't draw weapons he is not willing to harm his brothers, he is genuinely not a traitor, his ethos is simply to fufill his oaths. He can't understand how you can view one oath as more important than another, this is not about glory or acclaim its simply about honouring the dead and ensuring they did not die in vain.


----------



## unxpekted22

haha lord ramo, not at the moment I'm afraid.


----------



## unxpekted22

As for Deus's post, and for everyone else's to come, I think it would work out better if we treat it like this:

Izrael states his points uninterrupted, then everyone gives their responses. Though post order will still determine who speaks when; Solaki has spoken first. 

Because yes, as DB has pointed out Izrael would likely not go on so unperturbed by his brothers saying certain things in between his statements. He will be better able to organize his thoughts on everyones' responses if they let him speak and then he lets them speak.


----------



## Deus Mortis

So, did you want me to re-order my post so my speech/speeches happen after Izrael has said everything, or am I ok to leave it?


----------



## deathbringer

just leave it mate, its a good post but izrael has things to say back but as i said i will wait before responding, and he will probably respond to each of you individually depending on whether your viewpoints differ widely, i mean if each of you agrees with solaki a general post will be done.

I'm sorry i bitched to be honest i was just frustrated at my own laziness

yet as i said, you will have to kill him to bring him back to the thunderhawk


----------



## unxpekted22

No need to edit, everyone here seems to have a pretty level head on their shoulders.

As for Izrael, well fortunately I have GM powers if I need them hehe.


----------



## deathbringer

beware mate, i will bitch and moan like crazy unexpekted, i have you on facebook brian , your inbox will receive a spamming of whining unlike the world has ever seen 

to be honest if the group goes against him and solaki picks him up, quite honestly i can't see what he can do to resist as he would not draw weapons upon them, he has no desire to harm his brothers.

However all i can say is not allowing him to do that, could cause far more harm than good. He can only hope someone has more sense than the dead man in the pretty metal casing


----------



## Lord Ramo

The choices, to go collect the banner, or watch deathy flail in the air as he is carreid by a dreadnought... Oooh the choices.


----------



## deathbringer

there's ice cream with the banner, lots of lovely ice cream.... with sprinkles


----------



## Serpion5

Just posted, and missed that last point. I'll edit it immediately. :grin:

EDIT: Done. 


I'm cool with getting the banner. 

I'm not cool with insubordination. I mean what kind of astartes just runs off on some personal mission against standing orders? :crazy:


----------



## deathbringer

to him it isn't insubordination, he has his orders from veteran brother krin to do all in his power to retrieve the banner, just because he perished does not in his view make his orders any less relevant than if he was still alive. To him he is just following orders, I'm not denying izrael is slightly deranged but to him living or dead, he has an order from someone who out ranks sergeant kain and he will all in his power to retrieve it.

Plus in a sense kain isn't his sergeant, he wasn't tasked as you were with retrieving brother Cleomenes, so he was never really delegated your mission either. 

"Brother Sergeant Kain, Brother Apothecary Niko, and Battle Brothers Raxan, Vermaas, Raziel, and Spurius. You six, with the support of Solaki will deploy to the surface and retrieve Cleomenes...and of course, slaughter the unholy vermin that are attempting to pillage the grave of our home. Anything they have found belongs to us." This is what your Lord delegated.

By being there he was already insubordinate, when you've disobeyed the pack leader, pissing off a wolf slightly bigger than you is hardly going to make things much worse than they already are

Shoot it down as you will, its what he believes and it's what i'm sticking with.

either way i'll respond after a couple more post


----------



## Serpion5

It were a joke Deathbringer.  

Zeiran is an insubordinate on this as well. He weren't assigned to this either. :laugh: 


Hence the lame joke.


----------



## deathbringer

Serpion5 said:


> It were a joke Deathbringer.
> 
> Zeiran is an insubordinate on this as well. He weren't assigned to this either. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Hence the lame joke.


lolz forgot some reason thought it was jacks charactor


----------



## unxpekted22

Serpion5 said:


> I'm not cool with insubordination. I mean what kind of astartes just runs off on some personal mission against standing orders? :crazy:


Oh that was a good laugh :laugh:

Aaron, my facebook message folder will begin preparing its defences.


Signed, your silly american friend and RPT GM~


----------



## Serpion5

Well to be fair, the GM made him do it.


----------



## Midge913

Old man Raxan is feeling a "Get of my lawn you damn kids" moment coming on


----------



## unxpekted22

Hey everyone, I had to close my store tonight and I have to open it tomorrow. So the update will come in tomorrow night. Fortunately for lord ramo this gives him the time he needs to post haha. He says it will be up and I hope so because making the update without it will be rough.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I'm not sure if I like Izrael's post  Well, I do, but it kinda makes me want to squash him, which is frustrating because I'm not allowed to. Oh well, I'm sure we'll be friends by the end of the RP, right?


----------



## unxpekted22

Deus Mortis said:


> Oh well, I'm sure we'll be friends by the end of the RP, right?


haha, that definitely didnt happen in 'the claw' rp. We're in the sequel and our characters still pretty much all hate each other. Been trying to make them friends for like three years or something, but I guess that just wouldnt be interesting enough.

Forthelion should have a post up before I update, I dont know about euphrati though. I'm going to have to find a way to get them better involved with the rest of you asap.

Anyway some more insight into Izrael's character that I feel should be taken into consideration:

deathbringer- " come on, someone had to think solaki was a bit of a fraud his speech was so up his own arse I had to take him down a peg, whilst da just opened the fucking door.

Plus from Izrael's point of view, it doesn't matter if your 800 or 30, they all died when sotha died, every act they performed beforehand worthless in the face of such a failure. I mean they let sotha die to xenos.

I can't believe how calm some of them are about it, especially considering they are back there. Too izrael no honour can battle such horrific shame. So he speaks to everyone the same, he treats everyone the same, be they veteran or recruit

I mean really he did Solaki a solid by taking him to a private line, thats the biggest measure of his esteem as he did not want to call him out in front of others that may believe him to be a symbol"

myself: "Hm, it _is_ interesting how calm they are about all this. Though after being used to losing everything, perhaps it could be seen as numbness. Many of them had their glory several times in the chapter, before the homeworld fell. For younger marines like Izrael, that glory never came, all he knows is what he was taught to believe in and still searching for the honor that is supposed to come with being made into a full battle brother. The fire still burns within him. For others like Raxan and even those only half a century older than Izrael such as Kain and Solaki, that fire has been beaten out of them. Remember When Solaki first engaged the scavenegers and he described what he felt? He felt nothing.

As you had him take note of in your recent post, Izrael is not the only one who sees the dampened fire within his brothers' hearts, Cleomenes does as well. Cleomenes also happened to hold Krin's position in the tenth some time before him. Not that Izrael would necessarily know this, but its something for you to think about for him. 

I personally dont believe Solaki deserves such words from one of his brothers, but his reaction to it should prove interesting. As you say, they are a bunch of shameful blatantly lucky survivors"

Personally I dont actually think all your characters are shameful, fate or some other power has had a large hand in picking who is still alive and why, _but_ what I'm saying is that I agree how they could easily be seen as such.


----------



## Midge913

I agree with your estimation of Raxan. For so long it has seemed for him that they are just going through the motions, nothing providing the fire that once burned, the yearning and zeal for attaining glory and persecuting the enemies of the Emperor. However, with Cleomenes return, Raxan is starting to see things in a different light. I think that the next several updates are going to be very interesting.


----------



## BlackGuard

I intend to post very soon. I had to wipe my PC plus I was on vacation. I've got a backlog of RPs to respond to -- this one will be first though.


----------



## unxpekted22

Cool, and yeah it looks like there's almost a week left to post for everyone. A week and a day or so.


----------



## Serpion5

That was baaaaaaad. unish:


----------



## unxpekted22

"The place was still infested by those seeking to plunder what was still the property of the chapter and as such" - serpion

did you accidentally delete a part of that or something? seems like an incomplete thought.

Oh and word from Deus mortis: he likely will not be able to make a post this time around. He says Solaki would try to urge everyone forward and be doing his best to maintain cover fire for the squad. If he does not post I will be controlling him for the update.


----------



## Midge913

I will be getting my post up tonight or tomorrow. Sorry for the delay, I have been out of town, but I am back in the saddle so to speak.

At Serp- Raxan will find that incredibly amusing.


----------



## Serpion5

Hm. Looks like a copypaste error.


----------



## Lord Ramo

will be posting tonight hopefully, have had trouble posting due to time.


----------



## unxpekted22

Once Lord Ramo posts, I will be sending all of you in the monastery a private message asking for your characters' responses specifically regarding Cleomenes decision and any reaction Kain may have to it. This way I will get the info I need but you all wont have to make another post, seeing as we are short on time already.

Its been a rough or busy couple of weeks for several of you so as I mentioned to some I have ignored the due date for this one and will be updating when I feel comfortable doing so.

We wait on another post from deathbringer now as well, not sure if he was waiting for DA and Ramo or just DA.

As for Jackinator he has been in another country and primarily with his phone for internet. I will likely be moving Raziel along myself in the update but he will be staying in the rp for now. I imagine Raziel would be pretty stoic about the situation.


----------



## Midge913

My internet connection has been spotty here in My hotel, but I am going to try and get a response post up tonight.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Attempting to take command huh? Not on Kain's life.

Not my best post, but don't want everyone to carry on waiting for me.


----------



## dark angel

How disappointing. Now I may have to make a crater of Kain’s pretty lil’ metal face. :grin:

Nothing beats a bit of drama - I have got a feeling that this is gonna get interesting...


----------



## Midge913

Well.....isn't Raxan in an untenable position. I really hope I can get a good internet connection you p soon.


----------



## BlackGuard

Vermaas in command? Thats unexpected as hell. Nonetheless, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## unxpekted22

lol wut just hapend

Going to have to think about this one.


----------



## Midge913

Things are definitely getting interesting.....


----------



## Deus Mortis

Once again, Dark Angel trying to make as much trouble as possible xD

I love how we are all worrying about who is in command and Raxan is just there like "Hello, I'm kinda dying..." 

Also, I kinda feel sorry for unxpekted. It's a bit like "Lol, what just happened!?"

Solaki will probably just shoot stuff and then, if no one else realises Raxan is still dying, he'll just walk out with him and people will be like "Wait, where's the massive dreadnought?" :wink:


----------



## dark angel

There's a fine line of difference between attempting to cause trouble, and actually causing it. :wink:

I just stuck to character. Maybe a little bit too much, though..


----------



## unxpekted22

post Deathbringer post!  

thats all I need.

Jackinator once you get back I expect some awesome stuff for raziel. If I didnt like his character potential and your writing style I'd a kicked him out long ago haha 

though that reminds me, spurius and hexor are still with the group at the moment. so there are a few more bodies around than likely everyone is currently imagining. 

If euphrati and forthelion don't post before deathbringer I regrettably will be putting their characters on hold. The only reason I wont remove them outright yet is because they were both main characters in ABTN2, well, and the magic euphrati brings to these things makes it awfully hard to do that. I dont want to go back on my word stated in the recruitment thread about being fair though.


----------



## deathbringer

it should be up tonight
a day in the sun at the pub got out of hand so yesterday was a write off
so it should be tonight anyway


----------



## unxpekted22

Deathbringerrrrrrrrr


----------



## unxpekted22

Its kind of like when people need to get away from where they are to clear their heads, or how some people go back home to remember who they are. For over twenty years your characters have been unable to deal with their past, or even themselves. Some of you never got the chance to 'find' yourself, and some of you now have to 'refind' yourselves. But of course this is the 40k universe so what would be some sort of vacation or break in real life or cliche movies is full of violence and chaos haha. Being forced to face your past, your mistakes, your failures, and all that stuff. There have been some victories as well, of course, in different ways. A lot has been given by many of you over the past several updates regarding these subject matters. I plan on this being the last real update on Sotha's surface though, so try to make it really count here. A final, big, reflective moment to match the size of the statues around you and the finality that they represent. 

I dont expect your characters to come up with all the answers here by any means, but they need to really be thinking. Basically, if they dont go through these mental processes here, it will be hard for both you and I to keep a strong grasp on them for the coming events. There is a difference between choosing for your character to not know who they are, and you not knowing who they are. 

Make sure to keep the ages of your characters in mind.

Also, I have not forgotten that both Raziel and Cleomenes were not present during the most significant event in their chapter's history. A different predicament. Or that Cleomenes is still confused as all Hell about whats going on or what has happened.


----------



## Midge913

Wonderful update Unxpected. I will be sending you a PM sometime later today with some questions.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Very sorry about lack of posting. Life has been a bit hectic since getting back from Poland (1 week in the middle of a field is not conducive to posting, and then this week, the time has just been sucked up be a black hole really). I have 1/2-2/3 of the post done (depending on how much more I write) so should have it up by tomorrow night latest!


----------



## unxpekted22

Good to hear Deus. DA should have his up as well.

I hope Ramo is okay...


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'm alive! Post is in the works.


----------



## Deus Mortis

There we go, finally got my post up


----------



## unxpekted22

I will be updating later today. 

For those unable to post, you will be welcome to join anything you wish to post for the current update with the next one.


----------



## BlackGuard

Unxpekted ... I'm still having technical issues with the site. I've been posting all of my RPs via Quick Reply as its the only thing that works. I also apparently can only send out blank PMs.

As for my typo of Cleomedes name, I apologize if I can get around to it I'll be sure to change it. If not, then I'll do my best to avoid it in the future. Apologies.


----------



## unxpekted22

Ah, I was pretty confused. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dark angel

I don't think the name being spelt wrong is that big of an issue, really - I'm sure it's more than plausible for Vermaas to have misheard, or have gotten the name wrong - It's a confusing moment down on the planet, after all.


----------



## unxpekted22

Just so everyone knows, we are lucky to get a post from ramo at all. The length is perfectly acceptable given his RL circumstances. 


Its been two weeks so I am working on the update now, should be up soon. I have faith in deathbringer's abilities to catch back up if he wishes. So, Izrael will still be included.


----------



## deathbringer

i will be posting tonight
worked a night shift the other night and struggled to cope with the time change
if you fancty waiting the post will be up


----------



## unxpekted22

Sorry everyone, this update is turning out to be...tough, to say it simply. I will have it up tonight though.


----------



## Midge913

No worries mate. We aren't going anywhere


----------



## dark angel

Speak for yourself, Midge. :grin:


----------



## unxpekted22

haha fuck you DA. might pm you in a bit here actually, see if i can get some input.


----------



## dark angel

You wish, mate. 

Always welcome to pm me. I'll be sending you one regarding Cleomenes later.


----------



## BlackGuard

Lol. I can't believe I walked away from that encounter without even a stern warning.


----------



## Midge913

BlackGuard said:


> Lol. I can't believe I walked away from that encounter without even a stern warning.


 Yeah...... that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## deathbringer

i think izrael might have something to say about that as well


----------



## unxpekted22

You guys are making me rethink things....ugh haha

Here, if your characters can prepare the argument and be adamant about the 'appeal' if you will, then it might happen.

I was trying to convey that thrasius, as is natural, has his favorites or at least seems to. Notice how even though zurick and ryan are the best combatants on board the Heart, he specifically mentioned he wanted you guys for his sternguard, not them. "Unlike those two, however, I would wish that several of you eventually become the chapter's new sternguard." they are right there when he says that. Whether they care or not is another issue though.

So, he has shown favoritism to Vermaas. Perhaps some of you think it is the same thing keeping Kain as sergeant.

One of the things that made that update tough was getting thrasius's character how I intended it to be. I imagine it will develop better overtime, hopefully. I have him as a very calm and just captain of the third company, in the past very level headed and fair but now as a chapter master of barely half a company's worth of marines this personality and character has been forced to change as his control over his marines loosens for a myriad of reasons despite their declining number.

Ryan and Zurick have gone against his command in the past, and now some others have as well, not to mention one of his veteran most warriors going traitor which may or may not be a good idea to bring up to him about Vermaas pointing his gun at Izrael lol.

So, dont have your characters say anything on the way out of Thrasius's chamber, let it be something of discussion with those you walk with if you wish and if your characters go about it in the right way they will get the opportunity to persuade Thrasius otherwise.


----------



## Midge913

unxpekted22 said:


> You guys are making me rethink things....ugh haha
> 
> Here, if your characters can prepare the argument and be adamant about the 'appeal' if you will, then it might happen.
> 
> I was trying to convey that thrasius, as is natural, has his favorites or at least seems to. Notice how even though zurick and ryan are the best combatants on board the Heart, he specifically mentioned he wanted you guys for his sternguard, not them. "Unlike those two, however, I would wish that several of you eventually become the chapter's new sternguard." they are right there when he says that. Whether they care or not is another issue though.
> 
> So, he has shown favoritism to Vermaas. Perhaps some of you think it is the same thing keeping Kain as sergeant.
> 
> One of the things that made that update tough was getting thrasius's character how I intended it to be. I imagine it will develop better overtime, hopefully. I have him as a very calm and just captain of the third company, in the past very level headed and fair but now as a chapter master of barely half a company's worth of marines this personality and character has been forced to change as his control over his marines loosens for a myriad of reasons despite their declining number.
> 
> Ryan and Zurick have gone against his command in the past, and now some others have as well, not to mention one of his veteran most warriors going traitor which may or may not be a good idea to bring up to him about Vermaas pointing his gun at Izrael lol.
> 
> So, dont have your characters say anything on the way out of Thrasius's chamber, let it be something of discussion with those you walk with if you wish and if your characters go about it in the right way they will get the opportunity to persuade Thrasius otherwise.


Don't change anything on our account mate. As a player I can see what you were getting at with Thrasius' character, but Raxan, the stoic veteran that he is will raise and eyebrow at the lack of punishment for an offense he sees as more severe than even the disobedience of the younger marines. But, at the same time he would not see it as his place to question the Master of his Chapter. Just a note, a piece of behavior to be filed away. Just because Thrasius does not reprimand him doesn't mean that Kain can't bring him to task for it, nor does it prevent the eldest marine in the squad, yours truly, from pulling his brother aside and questioning his actions. 

I like it, it takes the responsibility and places it on Kain's shoulders to deal with his squad. Something that I think he should step up to and deal with. 

So, my ramblings in summation. I like it. It opens it up for the characters to interact over the issue.


----------



## Lord Ramo

As I said to Midge yesterday Kain will ask that question of his Lord


----------



## unxpekted22

Just over a week left to post for this update everyone. Again, please dont wait for everyone else to post first and if you intend to wait for someone specifically please inform them!


----------



## Midge913

sorry mate. I am planning a full day of post writing tomorrow. Look for it then.


----------



## dark angel

My post is more-or-less done, but you already know that. 

Will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

Wonderful post DA! I thoroughly enjoyed reading it. Interesting what may happen when Raxan is either forced to choose between Cleo and Kain if Cleo asks him to join his training cadre, or how he reacts to orders from Thrasius. Good stuff indeed.


----------



## unxpekted22

Shit I haven't been able to access the site for almost two days now.

Just so everyone knows, I spoke for Thrasius in DA's post. I wouldn't let someone take that much control of an NPC in case anyone was wondering. Figured I'd mention this since I always nag Deus about Laikus haha.


----------



## unxpekted22

Just waiting for the convo between midge and jackinator and then I will update.


----------



## Midge913

should be up tomorrow afternoon mate

EDIT: My post is up. Sorry for the delay folks. Thanks to Jackinator for working through the convo.


----------



## unxpekted22

sweet post dudes. A good read for sure.

With that done, I should have the update up tonight at some point.


----------



## unxpekted22

Still working on the update right now. Sorry for the delay.

In the mean time you can stare at this:











:shok:



**lol, it just took me like four hours to write Kain and Solaki's parts. Onto Izrael and Zeiran...


----------



## Serpion5

Did you paint that? :shok:


----------



## unxpekted22

Serpion5 said:


> Did you paint that? :shok:


I fucking wish haha. No I was searching through scythe of the emperor google images to help get my mind in the right place for the update and found it on coolminiornot.com


----------



## Deus Mortis

I only wish Solaki looked that cool in my head  On a side note, that is a brilliant update. I look forward to writing it (well, more than usual anyway)


----------



## unxpekted22

Deus Mortis said:


> I only wish Solaki looked that cool in my head  On a side note, that is a brilliant update. I look forward to writing it (well, more than usual anyway)


Lol I know. I feel bad knowing that this guy painted something more intricate than my imagination was able to come up with...

And thank you! I have gone back and made some minor corrections to the update this morning. Always another typo to be found somewhere it seems.


----------



## Serpion5

I can still see more but... you know, whatever.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Hmmmm...my old post appears to have disappeared?


----------



## Midge913

I have reposted my post. Hopefully that is the last time that will need to happen


----------



## unxpekted22

Let me get another head count please. I'm pretty positive we will not be getting everyone back, but I guess we'll see.

Also, for those I haven't told I have the entire rp saved so if a post is missing and you don't have it, I will and will continue saving it as it progresses.

**Who I know is back so far: Midge, serpion, Deus, jackinator


----------



## Deus Mortis

Cheers, it was more I remembered I had edited it, but had not saved the edit  Cheers for putting it up


----------



## dark angel

Pah. You know that I'm in. 

Give me a few days, and Cleo's post will be up.

Edit: Expect a PM on that, actually, Xpek.


----------



## unxpekted22

Sweet, I was worried you may have drifted away somewhere DA.

Also, Deus, sorry I didnt catch the edits before the site went down again. If you added something you feel was important to the overall character or events please let me know. Likely will be time for you to include them in the future though, I imagine.

I may be bringing in a new player in the next update. Dont know what happened to blackguard. I assume ramo and DB will still be around but haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I am also still in. Didn't realize it was back up yet, sorry.


----------



## Capussa

Hi guys

Thanks to Unexpected for allowing me to join, here's the new guy

Name: Dymethus Galunus

Age: 37 years old. 

Appearance: Slightly taller and skinnier than average for an astartes, though this is largely hidden by his Mk VII Aquila Armour He is also a lot darker skinned than the remaining Scythes, an anomaly considering his upbringing in an under hive on Radnor. Dymethus is keeps his youthful head clean shaven and has a tendency to wear protective goggles in areas of strong light if he is not wearing his armour, these traits are still with him from his days in the under hive.
His demeanour has thus far always been respectful to the other Scythes and their equipment. There is an almost ever present hint of engine oil surrounding him as he aids Laikus with the upkeep of the remaining chapter vehicles.

Weaponry: A bolter, a bolt pistol, a chainsword, a combat blade. Dymethus has tinkered a little with his bolter, bolt pistol and chainsword. So far these minor modifications have not affected the aesthetic or performance of any of the items, though they are well maintained.

Personality: A quiet sole, of few words in most cases. Dymethus’ former life in the under hive of Radnor Prime was centred around worship of the hive spirits and closely mimicked those of the Mechanicus, this followed by being chosen for Techmarine duties during his tenure as a scout means that his prayers tend toward the Omnissiah.
Dymethus reveres the battle brothers who fought and survived both the siege of Sotha and the successful defence of Radnor Prime, he also feels like an outsider within the chapter as he does not have the common link that most of the other battle brothers do and the other recruits he was chosen with did not survive to become Battle Brothers. 

Background: During the defence of Radnor Prime from one of hive fleet kraken’s splinter fleets, the various hive gangs were inducted as a makeshift militia to help defend the planet. These gangs provided a large addition of manpower that helped the defence of the planet thanks to the smart organisation of the defence by Lord Sotha. Following the successful defence the Scythes took a collection of the suitably aged gang members as potential aspirants for the Chapters future.
Hailing from one of Radnor Primes under hive communities Dymethus grew up in what was essentially a warzone as various under hive gangs fought a perpetual war for supremacy. Dymethus joined this life at the tender age of 4 as a scavenger on the lookout for parts to allow the gang to triumph over the others. By the age of 10 he was repairing the gang’s weapons and occasionally joining attacks on other gangs.
Dymethus’ was largely used to keep the gangs weapons in a good state of repair, however he showed his technical ability by field repairing a Leman Russ while under fire xenos weaponry after the original crew had abandoned it following being damaged, though it was still immobile the firepower it now provided allowed the scythes to advance through the area and press the attack home. 
Following the successful defence of Radnor Prime Dymethus was chosen as a recruit and taken to the Heart Of Sotha for induction into the Scythes, his time as an aspirant he did not excel but was competent at all of the various combat arts he was trained in. It was also noted that he had a high level of technical ability with both weapons and vehicles, and as such has been assigned to Laikus as an assistant to aid him in the upkeep and repair of the chapter vehicles and equipment. As such Dymethus has spent time aiding the techmarine with the maintenance of the Chapters armoury and arms, and despite the sporadic nature of the requests for aid from Laikus has learned about the Omnissiah and machine spirits.


----------



## Deus Mortis

A very warm welcome to you Capussa. Please you have decided to join our merry band! Just as a side note, try not to piss DA off and we should all get along fine...provided he doesn't turn traitor and try and kill us all. Again.


----------



## dark angel

Deus Mortis said:


> A very warm welcome to you Capussa. Please you have decided to join our merry band! Just as a side note, try not to piss DA off and we should all get along fine...provided he doesn't turn traitor and try and kill us all. Again.


:grin:

We shall see, we shall see.


----------



## Midge913

Pah..... I am not scared. Anybody that can coo over a kitty can't go traitor.


----------



## unxpekted22

DB and jackinator wont talk to me


----------



## Lord Ramo

Pretty harsh from them.


----------



## unxpekted22

Yeah. I know jackinator was writing a post, and I know he often gets pretty long periods of time where he can't do much on heresy.

Well its up to you guys then, shall we move forward without them? We presumably have five players with capussa. The claw was still fun with five players *shrug* maybe I can get some more people to join somehow, though their characters not going through the exposition would be unfortunate.


----------



## dark angel

Be scared, Midge, be scared. 

Xpek - I say yes. They can always include this update in their next post, right?


----------



## Midge913

I agree. I would say give them to the end of the week and then update if they haven't posted.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yeah, I'd agree with Midge. By the end of this week they should have noticed that the site is back up and/or posted and there are still enough NPCs aborad the Heart and the structure of squads is free-form enough to allow for members to join/drop-out of the squad without major plot damage occurring...


----------



## Jackinator

Sorry, I've just had shedloads on, I will post tomorrow night I promise, but now, sleep beckons


----------



## unxpekted22

Ok, I have heard from DB and we will be working out a post in the near future. I will have the update up as soon as I can following that.


----------



## Midge913

I think the update works well enough to get us back moving in the right direction. Believe me as a fellow GM I am well aware what the site crash did to the RPs and losing and adding players because of it has caused a bit of a monkey wrench in things. 

To the update then: For Team Gold folks, I would like to take a Bolter unless anyone has objections.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Just to clarify unxpekted, I'm pretty much inert for this update?

I don't mind, I just wanted to be sure that is what is going on


----------



## unxpekted22

Unfortunately yes that is the case at the moment. If you end up getting tagged you'll most likely be wiping out the opposing team though.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Now that does sound like that will be fun  I'm assuming that all my weapons are 'safety' versions too?

Ok, tonight and tomorrow I am busy with uni/other stuff, but I will get to work on a post on Monday and hopefully have it finished by about mid-week. I hope that is agreeable?


----------



## unxpekted22

Yep, I hope so at least. Did you double check? If this RP falls through that might be a fun way to end it haha ;D


----------



## Midge913

Hey Ramo, Jackinator, & Dark Angel, what is our plan fellas?


----------



## Lord Ramo

Get to the dreadnought?


----------



## Jackinator

I am shortly to head out, but I'll be on later midge if you want to scheme?


----------



## unxpekted22

Within the next couple of updates the plot would be transitioning from the exposition to the rising action, however it doesn't look like we're going to get there. 

I think it is apparent that the site being down for nearly a month significantly stunted the interest in this rp. I dont think its the only one either. Reever's extremely promising trail of bones rp seems dead before the second page due to him having to re-post the opening action thread post twice. 

Unfortunately, this RP was not designed for continual joining throughout. It was severely dependent on the starting characters playing at least most of the way through, it is a sequel after all. But, I have had a very rough start. Euphrati was unable to participate which was a huge loss to my plot line, Blackguard has disappeared, those two new guys posted once or whatever and never came back and serpion has dropped, all before the rising action of the story has even begun. 

So I'm not really sure what to do with the series. Any thoughts? I cant really continue this plot line with the Scythes if I end this rp. I've thought about reopening one later kind of starting from where this one left off but then there's new characters again and probably another short lived rp. 

With the site rising out of its long period of down time, some new RPs that nearly all of us are already participating in have popped up, such as Deathbringer's. I think it may be better to focus efforts there for the time being and see if we can actually make one last again because its been too long. Well, for me at least. I dont know if there have been others I am unaware of. Fury is still going but at its usual sloth-like pace so...

Just thinking out loud I guess. Case in point: I'm probably going to kill this rp, and with a much sadder heart than the one I killed Dark Eldar with. I mean, ramo DA and Db have gone all the way through the entire first two installments with me, and even a few months into this one. But, we all care about the rps we create so it happens to all of us here I suppose. At least the beginning of this rp has WAY more substance than my Dark Eldar one ever got.


----------



## Midge913

It is of course up to you mate. I have enjoyed my time as Raxan, but I understand if you feel that you don't have enough interest to continue and with a situation where it doesn't make sense to bring in new players it does make things difficult to breathe new life into it so to speak. 

I will be here if you want to continue on, but if not I am sure to join any new ones you may start in the future.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Of course it is and was always your decision to keep the RP going or not. I for one will mourn it's passing. From ABTN:2 I know it would have been amazing. It is such a shame that the site being down has affected the RP section like it has.

However, I'm with Midge in that if you want to to continue that I am happy to and will be interested in any future RPs you may create.


----------



## deathbringer

well i've been through 3 reincarnations of this rp and 3 charactor reincarnations in this series and been there since the start so if you wish to keep it going I am most definitely in.

I started my rp with keeping this one in mind as my 6th rp on this site but I will admit from my side the gap with the site going down at such a critical time for izrael's development finding the banner etc really stopped my flow as I'm really struggling for a direction to take him with.

With this update the whole situation is a little difficult as where you are trying to give us freedom we are having to coordinate with so many people at once because no one wants to tread on any toes.

For me anyway one of ryan or zurick would have taken the lead of our group from a superiority stand point and i dont really know where to begin to be honest. I have my own plan in my own head for what I want to do and I'm still in and still intending to post

So you've got three, i understand we have had a lot of losses,i guess we need to know how many you would need to keep this going.

If it was to collapse it really hasn't gone far enough for you to restart it with the same setting even the same style intro post but just different charactors. I get its not ideal but whose to say whilst kain and co are down on sotha collecting cleomenes, another team with another agenda aren't doing something else for the good of the chapter even on sotha...?

I wouldn't say this is the time to end the scythes in any sense, as i'm sure you have an overall plot, and you have a great little backstory to work off of.

Being fair, par resurrection expert midge and the claw i dont think there is are many rps that have survived the fall of heresy unscathed whilst i think the ideas you had for this rp really struggled with euphs decline to fleeting activity

All I can say is you can count me in but if you do decide to kill it off, i dont think that is goodbye to the scythes forever.


----------



## Jackinator

I am still here, but struggling with workload, I should be able to get a post up before the end of the week though I cannot guarantee quality


----------



## unxpekted22

Hm. yeah as I mentioned this update was made up a couple hours before posting it, so its probably not the best. Its a really tough spot for capussa to join into things I'm sure. He said he was waiting on more posts to get a better idea of how to approach it. Though that was a week or so ago so I'm not sure where he stands at this point. 

I could just move on to the next part of the plot, I suppose... I do think there are some really interesting things to open up with this scenario though in terms of character relations.

I know a lot of you have had trouble meeting the minimum of one post every two weeks rule. The problem with getting rid of that rule is why I put it in place from the start. If people cannot post at least once every two weeks the overall interest goes down dramatically and posts generally become seen as errand like instead of 'I really want to write this post'. So I'm still on the fence about that. Should there be no time limit?


----------



## Midge913

Well, this is what I have to say on the matter. If deathbringer, Jack, myself, and Deus are still in, and I think we can count on Ramo in the clutch, I think we should press on if you are willing Unxpected. I also have plans to have a post up in the next 48 hours or so. So you have 4 definites and a possibly in Ramo, with Ryan and Zurich as staple NPCs designed for some good character interaction you have between 6 & 7 characters to work with. Personally I would continue, should this RP have been my own, with that many provided that the 4 definites are going to promise to reliably post. 

I think that if we can get through this update and get to the meat of the plot, things will begin to move along just fine. 

My two cents, take them for what they are worth.


----------



## dark angel

I'm in.

'nough said.


----------



## Midge913

So, since DA is still in.... DA Jack and I are talking about our approach to the training scenario on FB here in a bit. If you are facebook enabled, or you have another method of chat you want to work through perhaps we could all get together.


----------



## dark angel

I haven't got Facebook, I am afraid - I don't do social networks, if people haven't noticed,  - As for alternative methods, I only have one in mind; the one we used previously.


----------



## unxpekted22

Yeah if all three of you want to chat get the link from DA and let me know ill be in my room here.


----------



## Capussa

I'm still good for this and will post within 48 hours

As for the time limit I think it is good, though a tough one for me this time as I was wanting to respond to other characters greetings (or lack of) in my post. 

Having gm'd a few tabletop rp's I know how hard it can be to try and keep an rp going when people are not turning up reguarly, so I understand where you are coming from unexpected, though having read the posts above it looks like you have a solid group of players to continue with.

From a personal perspective it would be a shame to kill it just as I join, thus robbing me of the opportunity to experience the rp, however I will hold no ill will or resentment if you do not feel that this is working and end it.


----------



## Midge913

So I went ahead and bit the bullet for everyone and posted up first among the warring groups.... gotta get the ball rolling somehow.

Capussa- I took some liberties placing your character in a situation where Raxan could more easily identify with him. If what I have done is any way out of kilter with what you had in mind please let me know and I will change it to accommodate. I wanted to actually get to speak with you and this was the best way i could think of to get around to it. 

DA- I have obviously made up the bit about the far gone battle. I am on a few lovely meds to help me get over bronchitis and I am a bit loopy, so if that doesn't work I don't mind editing it as well, but Raxan (as his controller was writing this evening) found that he remembered a decisive victory against cunning foes. (gotta love codeine). 

Looking forward to seeing what everyone else comes up with.


----------



## dark angel

It's perfectly fine - Nice lil' touch, in fact - I shall work on a post tomorrow. 

Feel better soon, Midge!


----------



## Deus Mortis

I'll be honest, whilst deathly's plan seems very sound, I kinda hope Midge, DA, Ramo and Jackinator activate Solaki. I quite like the idea of shooting the heel out of you guys, in a brotherly Astartes way of course 

But, good posts you guys. Pleased unxpekted kept it up


----------



## deathbringer

oh i'm sure my plan will fail and you will be activated, i mean it will be exceptionally boring for you if you aren't.

Thus I have a back up plan for that eventuality too which I didn't want to put up yet until unxpekted deems the situation that way.

I must admit considering he has 4 playing charactors on one side and 2 and 2 npc's (both badass) on the other so I'm looking forward to seeing how unxpekted chooses to gm it


----------



## dark angel

The plans that seem the soundest are usually the ones that go completely wrong. When you’re expecting something to go right, you tend to oversee the faults.

Though, Izrael’s realised that, I think. Let Cleomenes get a hold of the pretty boy, and he’ll show him how to win a fight. :wink:

Solaki is Team Gold's.


----------



## deathbringer

but how many of them will survive to see him active? thats my question


----------



## dark angel

We only need one to.

And let us face it, Kain and Raziel and Raxan are expendables.


----------



## Deus Mortis

dark angel said:


> And let us face it, Kain and Raziel and Raxan are expendables.


Dark Angel, the noble selfless Astartes, strikes again :wink:


----------



## unxpekted22

Dance puppets, dance.


----------



## dark angel

Deus Mortis said:


> Dark Angel, the noble selfless Astartes, strikes again


Psh, chivalry is dead. I strangled it. :grin:



unxpekted22 said:


> Dance puppets, dance.


You evil, _evil _man.

But, eh. I'll waltz away, anyway.


----------



## Midge913

Expendable huh? We shall see about that..


----------



## dark angel

Midge913 said:


> Expendable huh? We shall see about that..


Kay.

Let's take Raxan off of that list. Cleo's quite fond of the big guy.


----------



## Midge913

That's better.... Cookies all around. On a side note I am sitting around on chat if anyone is interested.


----------



## BlackGuard

Unexpected, I've already sent you a PM about Vermaas and myself. Consider my recent post, while outdated, to be a sign of my eagerness to rejoin ABTN 3. I've really enjoyed this roleplay.

If you will accept me back into the fold, and give me an idea of where I can be put in this most recent update I will post by Sunday or whenever the deadline is.

Thanks.


----------



## Midge913

Glad to see you back mate and with a wonderful post to show for it!


----------



## unxpekted22

My timing in not killing this rp was impeccable. 

Blackguard, you'll be re-entered into the next update, which should be early next week im hoping.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry I haven't posted yet, my internet is being incredibly annoying and keeps kicking me off every couple of minutes. I shall get a post up later today hopefully.

Also I wonder if it counts if I shoot Da in the back....


----------



## Capussa

Typical, I have a night out and everyone posts

I will post tonight after a little editing of my post

Midge, no worries mate i liked it and have inclued my response


----------



## Deus Mortis

All we need is Jackinator to post and all the players are set for their parts!

I might have to slide in a "Hulk smash!" in my post somehow (if I get activated)...


----------



## Midge913

Good stuff! Way to rise to the challenge of getting his one moving again everyone! Onward to a team Gold Victory!


----------



## Jackinator

I am currently typin my post, bear with me


----------



## BlackGuard

As per Unexpected's response via private message -- I'll be included in the upcoming update. Glad to hear guys. I'm considering starting bets on who kills who first -- Kain or Cleomenes.


----------



## unxpekted22

Well...Looks like I can get the update up sooner than later if I get it written.

I wanted to throw out a few notes here, already PMed a couple of you about one of them.

*A note on Dymethus

Just so everyone is clear about Capussa's character including himself, Dymethus would have been a battle brother for the events on Tri'vaa (abtn1) and on Ferim (Abtn2) but if those are the only two warzones then that is fine with me. We can assume that is the case I suppose, with him having finished up his scout training just before that after about a year or so of helping clean up Kraken's remaining hive fleets. 

So, to sum up, he has seen way less action than most of you but he has definitely seen battle. However, this will pretty much have been solely against Tyranid forces. With Spurius, Hexor, and Zeiran gone, Izrael is the only other 'young' one left, but he was around for a bit before Sotha fell. 


continuing our notes on age I wanted to throw out a reminder to everyone about Ryan and Zuricks'.

Ryan and Zurick are somewhere between the age of Vermaas and Raziel...so about 275ish. It was during the height of the Damocles that their five man combat squad with Sergeant Brig was formed and became such a successful unit. Because it was so successful it remained a permanent squad throughout the next century leading up to Sotha's fall. Only on Ferim did any of them finally pass. Three of them, those being brothers Graham, Christeph, and Brig himself, all died on Ferim against the Tyranids there. So a five man squad that worked together without a loss for over a century even through major conflicts such as the Damocles and the fall of Sotha, lost three members in the span of about two weeks on Ferim.

Anyway, 275 still makes them younger to Raziel (~35 yrs.) Cleomenes (~half a century) and Raxan (just under a century). Just so no one thinks they are Izrael's age. I cant remember where I mentioned there age before, its lost in the writing somewhere lol.


----------



## unxpekted22

my apologies I will be editing in Vermaas and Solaki to the update in a moment. Had written the frames of their parts in another place...


** okay, everyone is up now.


----------



## BlackGuard

Good update Unxpekted! I get to be an emo in this one. I'm looking forward to it. I assume I won't be allowed to cut myself and cry?


----------



## dark angel

BlackGuard said:


> I'm considering starting bets on who kills who first -- Kain or Cleomenes.


Cleomenes, duh. I should shoot you for asssuming that Kain would have a chance.


----------



## unxpekted22

BlackGuard said:


> Good update Unxpekted! I get to be an emo in this one. I'm looking forward to it. I assume I won't be allowed to cut myself and cry?


I mean if you want him to I guess you could lol.

I plan to have him back with the rest of the guys soon enough.


----------



## Midge913

looks like a good update man. I will be getting with you team Gold guys as soon as I can.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Yes, Capussa! I hope for both our sakes you don't now proceed to get shot to hell :laugh:


----------



## unxpekted22

If team gold would like to meet up in chat sometime, please let me know and we will try to arrange it.


----------



## dark angel

unxpekted22 said:


> If team gold would like to meet up in chat sometime, please let me know and we will try to arrange it.


Yeah, I'm up for that - Someone just lemme know.


----------



## unxpekted22

Hey so if all of you want to chat feel free to do so without me. My work schedule is pretty opposite of what it needs to be for the next few days in order to be around when all of you are usually on together. So if you discuss your posts without me remember you can PM me any questions and I will have a response to you in a very timely manner.


----------



## Capussa

Deus Mortis said:


> Yes, Capussa! I hope for both our sakes you don't now proceed to get shot to hell :laugh:


Me too:wink:
Or at least take some out if i do


----------



## Prourian

Name: Castus Aldo

Age: 81 years old.

Appearance: Castus' face is covered with the scars of battles long since passed, multiples around his eyes, on his cheeks, and one straight across the left side of his mouth. He has green eyes, a bald head, and scruffy brownish red beard, with the Scythes chapter symbol tattoo'd onto the back of his head. His power armor is standard issue, with plenty of Tyranid claw marks that he has no desire to fix, he leaves them as a constant reminder of what he's fighting for. 

Personality: Castus is immensely loyal to his Brothers, willing to throw his life on the line for theirs. He has no respect for any being, whether xenos threat or chapter of marines, who doesn't fight with the same loyalty and honor. Just as his battle-brothers, his hatred for Tyranid scum is deep rooted and the mere thought of them being nearby is enough to send him into a craze, ready to kill any bugs who come near.
Wargear: Standard issue, on his chainsword he has carved "For my brothers, For Sotha!"

Background: He was raised by his mother and father to honor The Emperor and the strong men that fought for him. When his older brother joined up with the space marines, he knew that he too would join when he was of age. So at the age of 17 he finished his initiation into the scouts, and fought to prove himself among the other chapter members, as a completely valuable asset thought would fight to no end to protect them, and the Imperium. 

Castus began as a scout wielding a shotgun, that his sergeant had passed onto him after seeing great potential inside of him. He fought many battles against the threats of the Imperium, growing more and more loyal to his brothers. During one skirmish on an Ork stronghold, Castus' scout squad was wiped out by a mob of Lootas. Leaving only him and his sergeant, they were able to infiltrate the nest that the Boyz had been hiding in. They showed no mercy slaying each one using the anger he acquired watching the friends he had came to cherish die. With the fire support the Orks were using gone, the rest of his strike force was able to advance and claim the Ork stronghold. 

After returning to his chapters ship, his sergeant pushed the necessary buttons to allow him into the ranks of the space marines. He was sent to join the ranks of a tactical squad using flamers, as an anti horde type squad. The sergeant hearing of great act of bravery allowed him to use a flamer as his weapon of choice. Wielding his flamer he would charge fearlessly, brothers at his side, into the hearts of battles. Burning down any who opposed the emperor.

Flash forward to the fall of Sotha. His squad was separated from the rest of the army when one of the initial strikes occurred. Separated from the rest of the chapter, Castus and his squad moved through swarms of Termagants, burning them down with ease. It wasn't until the carnifex appeared that they met with resistance. Again his squad was slain by an enemy threat, Castus laid down fire around the carnifex weakening it before the flamer was knocked out of his hands by the beasts massive claws. Knocked to the ground and disarmed, Castus was staring death in the face. He brought himself to his feet and ran to his sergeants body grabbing his chainsword, just intime to maneuver around another swing from the creature. He ducked under the creatures claws and lunged at it, slicing it open, but not pulling out his chainsword until the beast had fallen to the dirt. He made his way to the fortress-monastery hoping the rest of his brothers made it there alive.

When he arrived at the fortress-monastery, he was happy to see that some of his brothers had made it there alive, mainly because his squad was wiped out in the initial invasion of the Kraken. The chapter master placed him inside the monastery to fortify, and defend the structure, waiting for the primary invaders to arrive from their hive ship. Although they all fought bravely, retreat was the only option. So, because he was already in the monastery he was able to make it off the planet's surface when chapter master Thorcrya called for the remaining survivors of the chapter to withdraw.

After the fall of Sotha, Castus participated in The Battle of Miral. Where he manned a heavy flamer, sitting atop the rocky cliffs. He watched as his brothers were slain, one by one, trying everything he could to protect them. Eventually Thorcrya called for a retreat, and summoned everyone to the Thunderhawks. Backing up towards the Thunderhawk and spraying fire to take down some of the incoming creatures, he helped many other marins make it back alive. 

Afterwards as one of the last remaining Scythes, he has fought many battles across the galaxy. Fighting many battles with his brothers.(since i don't know too much about the first two RP's, i'm not sure what else to put here) 

Since then he has dedicated himself to combat training. Waiting for the time to avenge his fallen comrades. He vows to never let any more squads he is a part of suffer the same fate as his first two.


unexpected22 already reviewed btw.


----------



## dark angel

If you aren’t sure on the previous roleplays, Prourian, I and Unxpekted summarised them in one of Cleomenes’ latest posts - Page 8 or so - If you’d like to get a grasp on them; past events come up quite often, it’ll be easier if you have at the least, a basic understanding of them - Particularly those concerning ol’ Astelan and Ferim.

One thing that I was wondering about, though - Would a Chapter really take two blood-brothers into their ranks? It’s diminishing the chances of their familial line carrying on, in my opinion. Not unheard of, certainly, but somewhat.. _Controversial_, in my opinion.


----------



## Prourian

Ill check that out when I get off work, that'll be easier since I was planning on reading through the last two fully.
As for my background, if there are any cosmetic tweaks you guys would like to add to make it flow a bit better please let me know. Unexpected added his two cents in, and I changed accordingly, and I actually like it more now. :]


----------



## Midge913

Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## unxpekted22

"since I was planning on reading through the last two fully."

Heh, I would definitely recommend reading through the summary in dark angel's post on this page here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109380&page=9

The stuff that Thrasius talks about regarding Tri'vaa is what happened during abtn1 and the Ferim stuff is from abtn2


----------



## Prourian

Midge913 said:


> Welcome aboard mate!


Happy to be here! Thank you!







unxpekted22 said:


> "since I was planning on reading through the last two fully."
> 
> Heh, I would definitely recommend reading through the summary in dark angel's post on this page here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=109380&page=9
> 
> The stuff that Thrasius talks about regarding Tri'vaa is what happened during abtn1 and the Ferim stuff is from abtn2


Thank you for the link  I'm off in about 3 hours so ill spend my morning reading through it.


----------



## Jackinator

Welcome Brother.

And I will post before the end of the week, I've just got a lot on atm, I'll do my best to get one up


----------



## dark angel

Posted.

Apologies for the lackluster post and the delay - I struggled with this update, for some reason. >.<


----------



## Midge913

I will be getting a post up as soon as possible. Hopefully tomorrow, Monday at the latest.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the double post and for the delay in my post showing up. I have it about half written and I am hoping to get something up in the next day or so. I hope you all had a great Christmas and that you all have a Happy New Year this evening!


----------



## unxpekted22

Yes, now that the holidays are wrapping up I hope to get this rolling again! Sorry to the new players, I hope you all are still willing to participate.


----------



## unxpekted22

I will be updating when I get the chance regardless if everyone has posted or not. time to move on! I dont know if all of you are still interested but I know at least some of you are.


----------



## BlackGuard

I am. Vermaas must assume his position as squad sergeant. :biggrin:


----------



## Deus Mortis

I would very much like to continue. Bring on the update!


----------



## Jackinator

I will post after Midge


----------



## Capussa

Looking forward to the update


----------



## Midge913

Damn! I just missed it. I was in the middle of my post when the update went up. I will work on getting the new stuff added into my post and get it up in the next day or so. Sorry mate.....


----------



## unxpekted22

I was afraid you were writing your post haha. I had to get it done while I could though as I dont have another day off work for a while.

I think I had a fairly good idea of your plan and I asked jackinator his general idea so I just went with it.

Sorry I missed chat btw as soon as I finished the update I had to head out.


----------



## Midge913

No worries, I totally understand. My schedule has been uber hectic as well. I will definitely get one up in the next couple of days.


----------



## unxpekted22

Figure I might as well tell everyone this. The outcome of the fight was not predetermined. It did depend on everyone's actions. I did cut it a bit shorter than I was first thinking but I didn't want to accidentally get stuck on this scene forever.


----------



## Capussa

Would have liked to have at least clipped Cleo, though a miss is fair due to the head shot.

Everything else is cool, with me atleast


----------



## unxpekted22

You were the only one to touch solaki, and ultimately caused team black's quick win so I'd say thats pretty decent at least lol.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Sorry guys, first week back at uni. Should have a post up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Jackinator

While the fight could very well have gone that way regardles I can't say I'm too impressed by Raziel and Raxan's apparent lack of battlefield instincts, especially from 300+ year old veterans


----------



## unxpekted22

I'm sure it would have been different if midge had had the time to post, and then you before the update. Regardless its a good point and I will keep it in mind more in the future.


----------



## Jackinator

Thank you, that is all I ask


----------



## William Siegfried

would be cool to get back into this now that everything's fixed and I finally have time to write again XD. Also read through a lot of the thread, I see everyone is much the same just slightly let hostile towards each other... maybe? All while Spurius is helping out in the hanger lol.


----------



## unxpekted22

William Siegfried said:


> would be cool to get back into this now that everything's fixed and I finally have time to write again XD. Also read through a lot of the thread, I see everyone is much the same just slightly let hostile towards each other... maybe? All while Spurius is helping out in the hanger lol.


Yeah man I still need to do that edit for you, I apologize. I'll get that done now in fact.


----------



## William Siegfried

Sorry for the crappy post guys, was a bit tired XD. Anyway's can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## unxpekted22

Really happy with that post jackinator and midge. Excellent stuff.

With everyone posted but deathbringer I will be trying to make an update asap.


----------



## William Siegfried

Alright, I'll be working on a post for tomorrow... or rather today I guess, to help get ABTN rolling XD.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Gah, three threads to respond to at once! I have time tomorrow, Thursday and two 5 hour train journeys so hopefully by this time next week you will have an update from me unxpekted. Hopefully before friday as I plan to work on ABTN first...


----------



## unxpekted22

Hello everyone :bye: I know several of you are working on posts but if you could get them up sooner than later that'd be great.


----------



## Lord Ramo

my first post will be up tomorrow, though i aim to do another one where I can interact with Midge


----------



## Midge913

Will, I will be around on MSN later on this afternoon if you want to get together to work something out.


----------



## unxpekted22

Great start to hopefully a good deal more in the coming posts.

With more posts on the way, I want to remind everyone about a couple things in regards to the conversation between Kain and Vermaas.

Keep in mind everyone's age. From youngest to oldest it is as follows:

Dymethus, Izrael, Spurius, Solaki, Kain, Vermaas, Zurick, Ryan, Raziel, Cleomenes, Raxan, Alexander, Thrasius, and Laikus who may be younger than Thrasius but it doesnt much matter as he is probably about 50% mechanical at this point.

The second thing I want to mention is in regards to Vermaas's complaints about Cleomenes not being around for the fall of the chapter is to keep in mind that Raziel was also away from the chapter during this time while fighting in the deathwatch. 

Dymethus of course was not a brother until shortly after the last survivors left Miral but he did see his homeworld invaded by a Kraken splinter fleet. However, I doubt this would cast him in the same light as Cleomenes to some of the older marines. No blame, so to speak.

Raziel and Cleomenes' reasons for not being present during the fall of their homeworld are closely related in my opinion, so what Vermaas said to Kain may not be as safe to say around Raziel, but hey thats ultimately up to Jackinator of course.


----------



## BlackGuard

Sorry for the lack of a post, been very busy. Will be posting up tonight. As for Raziel, I had forgotten, but the Deathwatch is far more glorious than a rogue trader and no doubt I'd like to believe that most of the Scythes (or any Chapter) would agree.


----------



## dark angel

BlackGuard said:


> Sorry for the lack of a post, been very busy. Will be posting up tonight. As for Raziel, I had forgotten, but the Deathwatch is far more glorious than a rogue trader and no doubt I'd like to believe that most of the Scythes (or any Chapter) would agree.


Until you realise that Chapter Master Thorcyra was the one who sent Cleomenes. :grin:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Meh details details.


----------



## BlackGuard

Not sure if unxpekted told everyone or not, but I will not be posting for this upcoming update. I've had to have my appendix removed in emergancy surgery. Alas, I will be posting in the next update. Sorry for the inconvience, I had intended to post Sunday but I got ill during Saturday and was in surgery on Sunday. 

Have a good one guys.


----------



## dark angel

Apologies for the lack of a post.

It's been a really stressful few days - Bad news after bad news - And a horrible lack of sleep.

I'm going to put some time aside on the weekend - Hopefully I'll have a post up by Monday.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the delay Unx. Post is up and looking forward to the next update!


----------



## unxpekted22




----------



## Midge913

why so glum chum?


----------



## BlackGuard

You're bald? :shok:


----------



## unxpekted22

No I'm not bald lol.

I guess I need to update, there just keeps being less and less of you.


----------



## BlackGuard

Meh, those of us who stay are obviously the sexiest of the group.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I agree with Blackguard. We are just the sexiest and we will bring the sexy back :wink:

But yeah, an update would be good  keep the ball rolling


----------



## Midge913

I agree! Though I will definitely bring down the sexy quotient. Update away my friend.


----------



## dark angel

I'm not leaving the roleplay.

Cleomenes is still in... I just need a break for an update or two, until I can deal with my situation properly..


----------



## unxpekted22

yeah life is...well its certainly mind boggling. Some things have been going on for me as well that have made my 40k imagination-time dwindle. But thanks guys I will actually get to writing an update here soon I hope.


----------



## Jackinator

Life is treating me badly as well, but I am still here, just, I will try to get up response to other RPs, but I'm right in the centre of my performance period so bear with me :/


----------



## unxpekted22

Holy shit the last update was a month and a half ago...re-reading a bunch of the action thread to get back into things. This is actually a pretty damn good story so far, I think.


**Update is up. Had to be a bit lengthy so sorry about that I suppose.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Rebel? Me.... No no no.... Ok maybe...


----------



## unxpekted22

Just saw that william sigfried hasnt been on in a month so I'm going to guess he wont be posting


----------



## BlackGuard

Yay, a Vermaas-oriented update! :biggrin:

Question -- all these Black Templars, are they in terminator armor? Or just the Honor Guard of the Chaplain?


----------



## unxpekted22

just the honor guard, the rest are in the usual BT mash up of various MK designs


----------



## deathbringer

i will be endeavouring to post for this update

long story short, i've changed jobs which gives me no writing time at work, i'm practically living with this girl at the moment with a broken laptop and am plugging it into my tv, meaning its a constant war between laptop ps3 and tv leaving me unmotivated in the minimal time i have to write and essentially I'm struggling to get any flow on anything with view of me not having written anything for a good 3 months


i'm trying to get something going, however as with da, I'm honestly not sure where or when I'm going to get the time

Apologies


----------



## BlackGuard

You have failed me deathbringer. Do you know what happens to people who fail me? I hug them. I hug the shit out of them.

Do not fail me again. :grin:


----------



## unxpekted22

Yeah DB I mean if you can get a post up go for it. That would be awesme. But it will be hard to enter you into the updates though until I know how consistent you're posting will be.


----------



## Deus Mortis

I have some work to be doing this week, but not an unmanageable amount. Will have a post for you by Friday, but hopefully sooner rather than later. Just giving an ETA


----------



## BlackGuard

Sick at the moment (damn pollen), but as soon as I get to feeling better I will post.


----------



## Deus Mortis

Half the update written and now off to bed. I have the day off uni tomorrow so you should expect my post tomorrow evening latest.


----------



## Capussa

Oops

:suicide:
Doing too many things at once

now moved


----------



## Deus Mortis

Capussa, might want to move this to the action thread :wink:


----------

